# Conte: "Rischio nuovi contagi e morti con Fase 2"



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."

Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "


"Insieme a tutta la squadra dei ministri non ci tireremo indietro per la ripresa, per cambiare tutto ciò che non va. 50 centesimi il prezzo per *mascherine *chirurgiche. Ragioniamo su rinnovo automatico *bonus 600 euro*

2Sono allo studio interventi sulle imprese. L'Italia non riparte se non ripartono l'imprese. Per chi ha avuto gia' il bonus da 600 euro stiamo sperimentando la possibilità di un rinnovo automatico. Nel prossimo decreto ci saranno più aiuti alle imprese, l'obiettivo non è avere più sussidiati ma più occupati".



"Dal 4 apertura per cerimonie funebri ma con un massimo di 15 persone".



"Vietati assembramenti in pubblico e nel privato: no ai party. Garantiamo accesso a luoghi pubblici come i parchi, a discrezione delle amministrazioni locali. L'attività motoria sarà possibile con una distanza di 2 metri per le attività agonistiche e 1 metro per quelle semplici".


"Dal 4 maggio riapre manifattura e ristorazione con asporto. Si entrerà, però, uno alla volta e il cibo si consuma a casa".

"Parrucchieri e centri estetici riapriranno da 1 giugno".

"Garantito il rientro nella propria residenza per chi al momento si trova fuori casa".

*Conte:"Autocertificazione? Bisognerà dichiarare la ragione e la destinazione dello spostamento. Non è un libera tutti. Non si uscirà liberamente. Ci deve essere sempre un motivo per spostarsi".*
*
Corriere: non si potrà andare dai fidanzati/e. "Durante la cabina di regia con governatori e sindaci, il presidente Conte si sia lasciato scappare la parola «fidanzati», che in tv si è ben guardato dal ripetere."*


Sallusti:"Fase 2? Al massimo è una fase uno e mezzo".

Pregliasco:"Ha ragione Sallusti a dire che sarà una fase 1,5".


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalità e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "


Mammamia...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2020)

up


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Aprile 2020)

Niente, ci vogliono fare rimanere in uno stato di terrore, il terrore di uscire di casa, di andare a trovare la propria nonna, di ordinare del cibo d'asporto.. tutto per farci abituare all'idea che il MES è l'unica salvezza e che dovremo pagare solo noi le conseguenze, con la vita o con le tasse

Se non ci ammazzano i cinesi ci pensa sto governo di maiali


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente, ci vogliono fare rimanere in uno stato di terrore, il terrore di uscire di casa, di andare a trovare la propria nonna, di ordinare del cibo d'asporto.. tutto per farci abituare all'idea che il MES è l'unica salvezza e che dovremo pagare solo noi le conseguenze, con la vita o con le tasse
> 
> Se non ci ammazzano i cinesi ci pensa sto governo di maiali



.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalità e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "



Sarà inevitabile,ma si deve pur tornare a vivere in qualche modo.Appelliamoci al senso civico di noi tutti affinché il danno rimanga contenuto durante la fase 2.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalità e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalità e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Mi confermato che posso tornare al luogo di residenza in altra regione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi confermato che posso tornare al luogo di residenza in altra regione?



Puoi rientrare nella regione di residenza dal 4 Maggio, se non hai sintomi ovviamente.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2020)

Potrò andare dalla mia ragazza o no? Non si capisce nulla


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalità e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Ma del tipo che io mi dovrei laureare a breve e dove sono ora non ho connessione stabile, mi posso spostare in tal caso con la mia compagna(in auto e in altra città) a casa dei miei?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2020)

Praticamente sulla carta è cambiato ben poco a parte la riapertura di qualche attività.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Potrò andare dalla mia ragazza o no? Non si capisce nulla



Teoricamente sono permessi gli spostamenti solo per recarsi da parenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2020)

Ma avete sentito la supercazzola sugli altri paesi che aspettano i nostri decreti per copiarli?


----------



## Mou (26 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puoi rientrare nella regione di residenza dal 4 Maggio, se non hai sintomi ovviamente.



E domicilio.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente, ci vogliono fare rimanere in uno stato di terrore, il terrore di uscire di casa, di andare a trovare la propria nonna, di ordinare del cibo d'asporto.. tutto per farci abituare all'idea che il MES è l'unica salvezza e che dovremo pagare solo noi le conseguenze, con la vita o con le tasse
> 
> Se non ci ammazzano i cinesi ci pensa sto governo di maiali




I bar e i ristoranti fungeranno da supermercati, spaccetti alimentari, vai al bar prendi il caffe e te lo bevi fuori.
Il senso civico ormai è cambiato e non ritornerà più così facilmente, penso ai vecchi che si troveranno al bar, diciamo che la fase 2 potrà davvero essere ancora più pericolosa di questa fase 1 pre fase 2.
Ma in generale non è cambiato nulla, le strade non sono più libere, serve sempre l'AC e se non hai la mascherina rischi di essere redarguito dalla polizia (pur essendo all'aperto).
Dicevamo tanto dei cinesi ma siamo quasi a quei livelli, certe robe non si vedevano nemmeno ai tempi del fascismo quando alla gente comune veniva chiesto un sacrificio (fedi, oro, ecc) per andare in guerra.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

*Conte:"Autocertificazione? Bisognerà dichiarare la ragione e la destinazione dello spostamento. Non è un libera tutti. Non si uscirà liberamente. Ci deve essere sempre un motivo per spostarsi".*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Però ragazzi, temo di aver perso lucidità perché stanco della quarantena.

Quindi, riflettendo, devo placare la mia arrabbiatura.
Pensandoci bene, all' inizio dell ' epidemia, mi arrabbiavo perché non era stato chiuso tutto con centinaia di casi al giorno.

Adesso siamo ancora a migliaia di casi giornalieri, voglio essere coerente e razionale.

Non ne farò una tragedia, sono solo stanco.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conte:"Autocertificazione? Bisognerà dichiarare la ragione e la destinazione dello spostamento. Non è un libera tutti. Non si uscirà liberamente. Ci deve essere sempre un motivo per spostarsi".*



La fase 2 è sarà una fase 1 in t-shirt.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi confermato che posso tornare al luogo di residenza in altra regione?



Si, dal 4 maggio puoi farlo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puoi rientrare nella regione di residenza dal 4 Maggio, se non hai sintomi ovviamente.



Ti ringrazio. Mi gratto comunque per la seconda parte della frase


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Purtroppo la situazione è gravissima. E chissà per quanto tempo dovremo conviverci.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

*Sallusti:"Fase 2? Al massimo è una fase uno e mezzo".

Pregliasco:"Ha ragione Sallusti a dire che sarà una fase 1,5".*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Potrò andare dalla mia ragazza o no? Non si capisce nulla



No, non possiamo. Che palle.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi, temo di aver perso lucidità perché stanco della quarantena.
> 
> Quindi, riflettendo, devo placare la mia arrabbiatura.
> Pensandoci bene, all' inizio dell ' epidemia, mi arrabbiavo perché non era stato chiuso tutto con centinaia di casi al giorno.
> ...



Non puoi fare di tutta l'erba un fascio,i migliaia di casi giornalieri li troviamo se sommiamo Lombardia e Piemonte,ci sono regioni dove non si sono superati i 10 casi al giorno e regioni dove ce ne sono 50 adesso.Ma di cosa stiamo parlando.
Vaglielo a spiegare tu ad un parrucchiere di Isernia o di Oristano che deve restare chiuso altri 40 giorni...


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la situazione è gravissima. E chissà per quanto tempo dovremo conviverci.



Eh ma c'è poco da fare, questa fase 2 sarà pericolosissima perché molta gente non capirà, ecco perché ci si aspetta il peggio.
Tra 2-3 mesi sembreremo tutti dei cinesini e metteremo la mascherina prima dei calzini...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Teoricamente sono permessi gli spostamenti solo per recarsi da parenti.



Lo scopriremo domani, vado a prendere la mia ragazza, qui in veneto le stesse procedure sono già attive da venerdi pomeriggio. Se mi multano o arrestano significa che neanche gli altri dal 4 maggio potranno andare dalle proprie compagne.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La fase 2 è sarà una fase 1 in t-shirt.



Non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.
Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.
Chi c'ha il pane non c'ha i denti.
etc
etc
etc
...

(si ringrazia il gentile contributo del PDR).


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo scopriremo domani, vado a prendere la mia ragazza, qui in veneto le stesse procedure sono già attive da venerdi pomeriggio. Se mi multano o arrestano significa che neanche gli altri dal 4 maggio potranno andare dalle proprie compagne.



Ha parlato di congiunti, penso che si possa includere il proprio partner.

Comunque, complessivamente, non so cosa vi aspettavate, i contagi sono ancora in aumento.
Sinceramente mi sembra buono poter andar dai parenti e poter uscire a far attivita fisica.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh ma c'è poco da fare, questa fase 2 sarà pericolosissima perché molta gente non capirà, ecco perché ci si aspetta il peggio.
> Tra 2-3 mesi sembreremo tutti dei cinesini e metteremo la mascherina prima dei calzini...



Esatto. Considero sto Antonio Conte un pupazzo stile Uan. Ma la situazione è molto ma molto più grossa di lui e di Ricchio Casalino.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Hanno troppa troppa paura.. si va a passi di lumaca. Per me è comprensibile..


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi, temo di aver perso lucidità perché stanco della quarantena.
> 
> Quindi, riflettendo, devo placare la mia arrabbiatura.
> Pensandoci bene, all' inizio dell ' epidemia, mi arrabbiavo perché non era stato chiuso tutto con centinaia di casi al giorno.
> ...



Ti ammiro per avere ancora la forza di cercare di essere lucido, dico davvero, io sto impazzendo malissimo.


----------



## diavolo (26 Aprile 2020)

Non ho capito se si può andare nelle seconde case.


----------



## diavolo (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Raga più o meno quando esce il nuovo DPCM sul Gazzettino?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno troppa troppa paura.. si va a passi di lumaca. Per me è comprensibile..



Si, ci può stare, ma siamo gli unici ad essere ancora ai domiciliari, questo mica lo dice. Poi vabbe la frase sull'"Europa che ha chiesto una copia del decreto" è una presa per il didietro epica, una trollata degna de la zanzara


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si, dal 4 maggio puoi farlo



Posso andare a fare una camminata e vedere la mia ragazza?
Non ci sto davvero capendo più nulla..si esprime come un libro chiuso il premier


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Posso andare a fare una camminata e vedere la mia ragazza?
> Non ci sto davvero capendo più nulla..si esprime come un libro chiuso il premier



Ha detto chiaramente che si puo andare a passeggiare o correre senza limitazioni di 200m da casa, e che si possa andar a trovare i “congiunti”, penso siano inclusi anche i partner oltre che i parenti dunque

Si puo anche andare al bar e ristorante a ritirare pietanze da asporto. Mi sembra un buon upgrade, considerata la situazione di contagio in aumento


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti ammiro per avere ancora la forza di cercare di essere lucido, dico davvero, io sto impazzendo malissimo.



Credimi, ti capisco benissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Non puoi fare di tutta l'erba un fascio,i migliaia di casi giornalieri li troviamo se sommiamo Lombardia e Piemonte,ci sono regioni dove non si sono superati i 10 casi al giorno e regioni dove ce ne sono 50 adesso.Ma di cosa stiamo parlando.
> Vaglielo a spiegare tu ad un parrucchiere di Isernia o di Oristano che deve restare chiuso altri 40 giorni...



Sono lombardo...e hai ragione


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Posso andare a fare una camminata e vedere la mia ragazza?
> Non ci sto davvero capendo più nulla..si esprime come un libro chiuso il premier



Te lo dico domani che vado a prendere la mia che rimarrà qui fino almeno a metà maggio. [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] dice che secondo lui si potrà fare, almeno così parrebbe, ma ovviamente la chiarezza per sto pupazzo di Conte è una pratica sconosciuta


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si, ci può stare, ma siamo gli unici ad essere ancora ai domiciliari, questo mica lo dice. Poi vabbe la frase sull'"Europa che ha chiesto una copia del decreto" è una presa per il didietro epica, una trollata degna de la zanzara



Ad oggi, purtroppo, l'Italia è il paese più colpito di tutti dopo gli USA.. è comprensibile che sarà anche il paese che ci andrà giù di piombo più di tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ha parlato di congiunti, penso che si possa includere il proprio partner.
> 
> Comunque, complessivamente, non so cosa vi aspettavate, i contagi sono ancora in aumento.
> Sinceramente mi sembra buono poter andar dai parenti e poter uscire a far attivita fisica.



Ci si deve convivere punto e basta. Se aspettate zero casi allora state freschi


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo scopriremo domani, vado a prendere la mia ragazza, qui in veneto le stesse procedure sono già attive da venerdi pomeriggio. Se mi multano o arrestano significa che neanche gli altri dal 4 maggio potranno andare dalle proprie compagne.



Presumo siate in 2 comuni diversi,quindi non sono il solo a non aver chiaro se ci si può spostare tra comuni.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ha detto chiaramente che si puo andare a passeggiare o correre senza limitazioni di 200m da casa, e che si possa andar a trovare i “congiunti”, penso siano inclusi anche i partner oltre che i parenti dunque
> 
> Si puo anche andare al bar e ristorante a ritirare pietanze da asporto. Mi sembra un buon upgrade, considerata la situazione di contagio in aumento


Ah meno male ma non mi fido di questi qua ormai...
Se posso andare a passeggiare posso andare da lei


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, purtroppo, l'Italia è il paese più colpito di tutti dopo gli USA.. è comprensibile che sarà anche il paese che ci andrà giù di piombo più di tutti.



Onestamente nel complesso non trovo che sia cosi limitante la situazione:

- puoi passeggiare/correre/fare sport senza limiti di distanza
- puoi recarti dai congiunti (parenti ecc)
- puoi recarti ai bar e ristoranti a prendere cose da consumare a casa
- puoi muoverti in auto all’interno della tua regione per gli scopi qui sopra riportati

Direi che sono upgrade positivi


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo
> dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondam
> ...


.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico domani che vado a prendere la mia che rimarrà qui fino almeno a metà maggio. [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] dice che secondo lui si potrà fare, almeno così parrebbe, ma ovviamente la chiarezza per sto pupazzo di Conte è una pratica sconosciuta



Non so, ha chiaramente usato il termine "congiunti" e mascherina.

A meno che la ragazza sia diventata congiunta e Conte pensi davvero che andiamo a girare dei ***** amatoriali in mascherina.... sarà vietato


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico domani che vado a prendere la mia che rimarrà qui fino almeno a metà maggio. [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] dice che secondo lui si potrà fare, almeno così parrebbe, ma ovviamente la chiarezza per sto pupazzo di Conte è una pratica sconosciuta



Ma è proprio incomprensibile, si contraddice ogni 3 parole


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Ho ripreso già da 3 settimane a lavorare, posso tornare a vedere i miei genitori e i miei parenti. Direi che va bene così.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, ha chiaramente usato il termine "congiunti" e mascherina.
> 
> A meno che la ragazza sia diventata congiunta e Conte pensi davvero che andiamo a girare dei ***** amatoriali in mascherina.... sarà vietato



E come fai a dimostrare che sto sbagliando? Io cammino, la mia ragazza abita a 5 min a piedi da me sui navigli e io sto in darsena...ci vado e che mi dicono?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Presumo siate in 2 comuni diversi,quindi non sono il solo a non aver chiaro se ci si può spostare tra comuni.



Non solo comuni, ma proprio province diverse... sempre entro la regione ma io tra Padova e Venezia e lei tra Vicenza e Verona, un 30 minuti di strada... speriamo bene, siamo nella stessa situazione


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ha detto chiaramente che si puo andare a passeggiare o correre senza limitazioni di 200m da casa, e che si possa andar a trovare i “congiunti”, penso siano inclusi anche i partner oltre che i parenti dunque
> 
> Si puo anche andare al bar e ristorante a ritirare pietanze da asporto. Mi sembra un buon upgrade, considerata la situazione di contagio in aumento



Sei sicuro che la fidanzata sia una congiunta? E davvero credono che dopo due mesi le.stai ad un metro con la mascherina?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E come fai a dimostrare che sto sbagliando? Io cammino, la mia ragazza abita a 5 min a piedi da me sui navigli e io sto in darsena...ci vado e che mi dicono?



Se stava a quella distanza potevi andarci anche prima stando accorto


----------



## Lambro (26 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, purtroppo, l'Italia è il paese più colpito di tutti dopo gli USA.. è comprensibile che sarà anche il paese che ci andrà giù di piombo più di tutti.



No ma qualcuno è talmente de coccio che purtroppo per capire cose semplicissime come queste c'ha bisogno, non gliela auguro ovviamente, di un contagio famigliare e di capire realmente "toccando con mano" la gravità del problema.
Per chi si lamenta delle regioni con pochissimi contagi rispetto a lombardia e tutto il resto, hanno paura, hanno una grandissima paura che la pandemia possa ripartire, se i contagi stanno a 15 al giorno in Campania è anche merito del lockdown, se inizi ad aprire tanti locali con obbligo di contatto umano come barbieri e parrucchieri rischi grosso.
Se dovesse partire qualcosa di grosso al sud, come pandemia, sarebbe un disastro totale in quanto credo abbiano pochissime T.I.
Insomma vogliamo capire che è una situazione allucinante questa?
Tra l'altro alcuni continuano imperterriti scrivendo tutti i giorni 10 volte che siamo l'unica nazione al mondo a tenere ancora la gente in casa, niente di piu' travisante, siamo tra le 10 piu' colpite in assoluto al momento, siamo stati i numeri uno fino a 2 settimane fa , non capisco chi fa paragoni con la Slovenia o il Kazakistan.
Capisco lo stress di chi ha la vita completamente stravolta, ma siamo in una situazione mai vista prima che richiede misure mai viste prima o quantomeno questo è quello che lo stato ha pensato di fare e che mi trova d'accordo, per inciso io non vedo la mia fidanzata dal 4 febbraio.


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, ha chiaramente usato il termine "congiunti" e mascherina.
> 
> A meno che la ragazza sia diventata congiunta e Conte pensi davvero che andiamo a girare dei ***** amatoriali in mascherina.... sarà vietato



Non so, magari sbaglio, ma congiunti penso includa i partner, altrimenti avrebbe detto solo parenti...


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che la fidanzata sia una congiunta? E davvero credono che dopo due mesi le.stai ad un metro con la mascherina?



Ma mica entrano coi droni in casa  è chiaro che è stupido in luogo pubblico infilare la lingua in bocca al partner


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non so, magari sbaglio, ma congiunti penso includa i partner, altrimenti avrebbe detto solo parenti...



Ti bacio se è cosi. Senza mascherina.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che la fidanzata sia una congiunta? E davvero credono che dopo due mesi le.stai ad un metro con la mascherina?



E che fanno, si mettono a guardare come la corte durante la prima notte di nozze di un monarca?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2020)

supercazzola di 30 min per cambiare poco o nulla ..sono sicuro che il mio comune non la aprirà la villa comunale


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E come fai a dimostrare che sto sbagliando? Io cammino, la mia ragazza abita a 5 min a piedi da me sui navigli e io sto in darsena...ci vado e che mi dicono?



Sei tranquillo tu, puoi


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non solo comuni, ma proprio province diverse... sempre entro la regione ma io tra Padova e Venezia e lei tra Vicenza e Verona, un 30 minuti di strada... speriamo bene, siamo nella stessa situazione



Diciamo che sarai la nostra cavia....Scherzo,spero non incontrerai alcun tipo di problema.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se stava a quella distanza potevi andarci anche prima stando accorto



Hai idea di come siano presidiati i Navigli? Non mi va di rischiare e poi non mi va di fare le cose in barba alle norme


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non so, magari sbaglio, ma congiunti penso includa i partner, altrimenti avrebbe detto solo parenti...



Stavo pensando che ci potrebbe essere il boom di gay e lesbiche per giusticare uscite con amici.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Sei tranquillo tu, puoi



Speriamo...che confusione


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma qualcuno è talmente de coccio che purtroppo per capire cose semplicissime come queste c'ha bisogno, non gliela auguro ovviamente, di un contagio famigliare e di capire realmente "toccando con mano" la gravità del problema.
> Per chi si lamenta delle regioni con pochissimi contagi rispetto a lombardia e tutto il resto, hanno paura, hanno una grandissima paura che la pandemia possa ripartire, se i contagi stanno a 15 al giorno in Campania è anche merito del lockdown, se inizi ad aprire tanti locali con obbligo di contatto umano come barbieri e parrucchieri rischi grosso.
> Se dovesse partire qualcosa di grosso al sud, come pandemia, sarebbe un disastro totale in quanto credo abbiano pochissime T.I.
> Insomma vogliamo capire che è una situazione allucinante questa?
> ...



E' una roba che la spagnola gli fa una sega.

Siamo nella stessa situazione. Ma con 100 e passa anni di progresso medico, scientifico e tecnologico in più.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non so, magari sbaglio, ma congiunti penso includa i partner, altrimenti avrebbe detto solo parenti...



Non credo che i partner siano congiunti..a livello legale non sono nulla


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti bacio se è cosi. Senza mascherina.



Non dire cosi, sciocchino


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> supercazzola di 30 min per cambiare poco o nulla ..sono sicuro che il mio comune non la aprirà la villa comunale



Saranno tanti i sindaci che non se la sentiranno di riaprire parchi e ville comunali,secondo me.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Potrò andare dalla mia ragazza o no? Non si capisce nulla



Non è molto chiaro.. In teoria si parla solo di parenti ma credo sia anche assurdo vietare a due compagni di stare insieme dopo due mesi


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Aprile 2020)

Dobbiamo mettere l’anima in pace ed accettare che dobbiamo vivere così per un altri 10 mesi.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma qualcuno è talmente de coccio che purtroppo per capire cose semplicissime come queste c'ha bisogno, non gliela auguro ovviamente, di un contagio famigliare e di capire realmente "toccando con mano" la gravità del problema.
> Per chi si lamenta delle regioni con pochissimi contagi rispetto a lombardia e tutto il resto, hanno paura, hanno una grandissima paura che la pandemia possa ripartire, se i contagi stanno a 15 al giorno in Campania è anche merito del lockdown, se inizi ad aprire tanti locali con obbligo di contatto umano come barbieri e parrucchieri rischi grosso.
> Se dovesse partire qualcosa di grosso al sud, come pandemia, sarebbe un disastro totale in quanto credo abbiano pochissime T.I.
> Insomma vogliamo capire che è una situazione allucinante questa?
> ...



Lambro io ho entrambi i genitori infetti ma che dobbiamo fare? Chiuderci e fallire sperando che vada via da solo? Seriamente?
A maggior ragione dato che il lockdown se va bene ha funzionato a metà...
E siamo la nazione più colpita dovremmo farci qualche domanda no?
Ad un certo punto dovremo conviverci e basta


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma qualcuno è talmente de coccio che purtroppo per capire cose semplicissime come queste c'ha bisogno, non gliela auguro ovviamente, di un contagio famigliare e di capire realmente "toccando con mano" la gravità del problema.
> *Per chi si lamenta delle regioni con pochissimi contagi rispetto a lombardia e tutto il resto, hanno paura, hanno una grandissima paura che la pandemia possa ripartire, se i contagi stanno a 15 al giorno in Campania è anche merito del lockdown, se inizi ad aprire tanti locali con obbligo di contatto umano come barbieri e parrucchieri rischi grosso.
> Se dovesse partire qualcosa di grosso al sud, come pandemia, sarebbe un disastro totale in quanto credo abbiano pochissime T.I.*
> Insomma vogliamo capire che è una situazione allucinante questa?
> ...



Falso,l'epidemia non è che scoppia dall'oggi al domani come in Lombardia.Quello a cui abbiamo assistito in Lombardia è stato causato dalla TOTALE assenza di controlli per almeno 2 mesi interi (gennaio e febbraio).Togliamoci dalla testa che se giri un giorno fai scoppiare una pandemia,non è cosi che funziona.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo mettere l’anima in pace ed accettare che dobbiamo vivere così per un altri 10 mesi.



E saremo una succursale della Germania....


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma mica entrano coi droni in casa  è chiaro che è stupido in luogo pubblico infilare la lingua in bocca al partner



Penso che per astinenza ne vedremo di scene pure peggiori  buttiamola in una timida risata va la


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Non potete andare dalle vostre ragazze (almeno, per "legge"). Non ci vuole molto a capirlo, ragazzi.

Se sono concesse solo le visite ai parenti, e con obbligo di mascherina, secondo voi possono essere concesse visite a signorine (le quali vivono in altre zone e in altri nuclei familiari) che trombate, baciate e che vi squirtano in faccia?

E dai...

Elo dice uno che prima dell'inizio di sto schifo frequentava tre tipe in contemporanea, per divertimento. Quindi immaginate come posso stare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma qualcuno è talmente de coccio che purtroppo per capire cose semplicissime come queste c'ha bisogno, non gliela auguro ovviamente, di un contagio famigliare e di capire realmente "toccando con mano" la gravità del problema.
> Per chi si lamenta delle regioni con pochissimi contagi rispetto a lombardia e tutto il resto, hanno paura, hanno una grandissima paura che la pandemia possa ripartire, se i contagi stanno a 15 al giorno in Campania è anche merito del lockdown, se inizi ad aprire tanti locali con obbligo di contatto umano come barbieri e parrucchieri rischi grosso.
> Se dovesse partire qualcosa di grosso al sud, come pandemia, sarebbe un disastro totale in quanto credo abbiano pochissime T.I.
> Insomma vogliamo capire che è una situazione allucinante questa?
> ...



In effetti non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso.. Mi spiace molto per parrucchieri e centri estetici oltre che x i ristoranti.. Un altro mese di stop è durissima


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non potete andare dalle vostre ragazze (almeno, per "legge"). Non ci vuole molto a capirlo, ragazzi.
> 
> Se sono concesse solo le visite ai parenti, e con obbligo di mascherina, secondo voi possono essere concesse visite a signorine (le quali vivono in altre zone e in altri nuclei familiari) che trombate, baciate e che vi squirtano in faccia?
> 
> ...



L'unico modo per andare a trovare la propria ragazza/amante è l'attività fisica.Quindi munitevi di bici e partite 

PS: Spero per voi che abiti vicino


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma qualcuno è talmente de coccio che purtroppo per capire cose semplicissime come queste c'ha bisogno, non gliela auguro ovviamente, di un contagio famigliare e di capire realmente "toccando con mano" la gravità del problema.
> Per chi si lamenta delle regioni con pochissimi contagi rispetto a lombardia e tutto il resto, hanno paura, hanno una grandissima paura che la pandemia possa ripartire, se i contagi stanno a 15 al giorno in Campania è anche merito del lockdown, se inizi ad aprire tanti locali con obbligo di contatto umano come barbieri e parrucchieri rischi grosso.
> Se dovesse partire qualcosa di grosso al sud, come pandemia, sarebbe un disastro totale in quanto credo abbiano pochissime T.I.
> Insomma vogliamo capire che è una situazione allucinante questa?
> ...



In Germania, la tanto apprezzata Germania, non hanno mai chiuso la gente in casa, e non hanno i contagi del Kazakistan.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso.. Mi spiace molto per parrucchieri e centri estetici oltre che x i ristoranti.. Un altro mese di stop è durissima



E si spera per loro che sia soltanto un mese.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per andare a trovare la propria ragazza/amante è l'attività fisica.Quindi munitevi di bici e partite



Ovviamente lo si può fare, ma di nascosto.

Ma tutti noi single, o comunque coppia che vivono separate, ci mettiamo a fare così, che succede? E' facilmente immaginabile.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non potete andare dalle vostre ragazze (almeno, per "legge"). Non ci vuole molto a capirlo, ragazzi.
> 
> Se sono concesse solo le visite ai parenti, e con obbligo di mascherina, secondo voi possono essere concesse visite a signorine (le quali vivono in altre zone e in altri nuclei familiari) che trombate, baciate e che vi squirtano in faccia?
> 
> ...



Correggi "tre tipi".

Comunque si, l' avevo interpretata cosi anche io.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso.. Mi spiace molto per parrucchieri e centri estetici oltre che x i ristoranti.. Un altro mese di stop è durissima



Un altro mese è per sempre, purtroppo.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E si spera per loro che sia soltanto un mese.



La cosa che più mi fa paura è che questo individuo andrà avanti di decreto in decreto ogni 15 giorni,allentando con il contagocce la nostra libertà,roba che ad agosto saremo ancora qui ad aspettare in tv il suo discorso a reti unificate,da brividi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non potete andare dalle vostre ragazze (almeno, per "legge"). Non ci vuole molto a capirlo, ragazzi.
> 
> Se sono concesse solo le visite ai parenti, e con obbligo di mascherina, secondo voi possono essere concesse visite a signorine (le quali vivono in altre zone e in altri nuclei familiari) che trombate, baciate e che vi squirtano in faccia?
> 
> ...



Pure io l'ho interpretata cosi, ma a leggere altri utenti il dubbio mi è venuto.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Correggi "tre tipi".
> 
> Comunque si, l' avevo interpretata cosi anche io.



Tipe, tipe. Fossi dell'altra sponda lo direi senza problemi aahhahaa


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per andare a trovare la propria ragazza/amante è l'attività fisica.Quindi munitevi di bici e partite
> 
> PS: Spero per voi che abiti vicino



Diciamo che non e chiaro cosa significhi “congiunti” ma penso lo scopriremo.

Ovvio, non si puo andare in giro “at cazzum” da gente semisconosciuta da trombare, su... mi sembra logico.

Boh, vedremo. 
Anche se non fosse, è chiaro che se la ragazza abita nel comune Dei parenti o sulla strada da casa propria a quella dei parenti, diventa fattibile incontrarla senza incorrere in sanzioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa paura è che questo individuo andrà avanti di decreto in decreto ogni 15 giorni,allentando con il contagocce la nostra libertà,roba che ad agosto saremo ancora qui ad aspettare in tv il suo discorso a reti unificate,da brividi.



Ovvio


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Quando diverrà tutto ufficiale? In serata?


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa paura è che questo individuo andrà avanti di decreto in decreto ogni 15 giorni,allentando con il contagocce la nostra libertà,roba che ad agosto saremo ancora qui ad aspettare in tv il suo discorso a reti unificate,da brividi.



E' proprio per questo che non credo piu' alle date che ci forniscono,ci sono troppe varianti in gioco,e'stato poco chiaro su certi punti come a voler rimanere in una linea di mezzo e mollando la patata bollente alle regioni e ai sindaci su certi punti.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa paura è che questo individuo andrà avanti di decreto in decreto ogni 15 giorni,allentando con il contagocce la nostra libertà,roba che ad agosto saremo ancora qui ad aspettare in tv il suo discorso a reti unificate,da brividi.



No so se ricordi, ma qui lo abbiamo sempre scritto. Si andrà avanti di quindici giorni in quindici giorni. Di certo, non puoi dire, adesso, al popolo italiano che deve stare ai domiciliari (o poco più) per anni.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovvio



L'unica cosa in cui sperare a questo punto è che i contagi si azzerino il prima possibile,in quel momento non avranno più scuse.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tipe, tipe. Fossi dell'altra sponda lo direi senza problemi aahhahaa



a breve non farà più differenza


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> No so se ricordi, ma qui lo abbiamo sempre scritto. Si andrà avanti di quindici giorni in quindici giorni. Di certo, non puoi dire, adesso, al popolo italiano che deve stare ai domiciliari (o poco più) per anni.





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo che non credo piu' alle date che ci forniscono,ci sono troppe varianti in gioco,e'stato poco chiaro su certi punti come a voler rimanere in una linea di mezzo e mollando la patata bollente alle regioni e ai sindaci su certi punti.





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ovvio



L'unica cosa in cui sperare a questo punto è che i contagi si azzerino il prima possibile,in quel momento non avranno più scuse.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa in cui sperare a questo punto è che i contagi si azzerino il prima possibile,in quel momento non avranno più scuse.



Gia',ammesso che non inventino dati e focolai nuovi...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa in cui sperare a questo punto è che i contagi si azzerino il prima possibile,in quel momento non avranno più scuse.



Ma figurati, poi avranno la scusa del vaccino che ancora non c'è. Poi vabbè, se aspettano lo zero campa cavallo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa in cui sperare a questo punto è che i contagi si azzerino il prima possibile,in quel momento non avranno più scuse.



Ammesso che permettano ai contagi di azzerarsi il prima possibile o che comunichino i dati reali...a questo punto non si esclude nulla.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ammesso che permettano ai contagi di azzerarsi il prima possibile o che comunichino i dati reali...a questo punto non si esclude nulla.



Se l'idea e' quella di tenerci al guinzaglio a tempo indeterminato...


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Gia',ammesso che non inventino dati e focolai nuovi...





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, poi avranno la scusa del vaccino che ancora non c'è. Poi vabbè, se aspettano lo zero campa cavallo.





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ammesso che permettano ai contagi di azzerarsi il prima possibile o che comunichino i dati reali...a questo punto non si esclude nulla.



Speriamo che francia e spagna(le più simili a noi come numeri) prendano posizioni forti il prima possibile in modo da mettere spalle al muro il governo e gli esperti di stoche lo consigliano.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente lo si può fare, ma di nascosto.
> 
> Ma tutti noi single, o comunque coppia che vivono separate, ci mettiamo a fare così, che succede? E' facilmente immaginabile.



Io di certo non sto più sequestrato a casa e se vedo la mia ragazza 1 volta a settimana non credo possa scatenare un focolaio..


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ormai la questione è trovare un compromesso tra la morte per coronavirus e quella per fame e/o depressione. Che la situazione sia gravissima non c'è alcun dubbio. E su queste pagine (piaccia o no) ve lo raccontiamo da gennaio. Carta canta.

All'estero (nelle nazioni a più alto tasso di contagio e di mortalità) non si fanno problemi a far schiattare la gente. Sacrificandola in nome dell'economia e della ripartenza. Qui ci vanno più leggeri. Forse a ragione. Forse no.

Ma il peccato originale è stato commesso all'inizio. Andava chiuso tutto, e subito.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non potete andare dalle vostre ragazze (almeno, per "legge"). Non ci vuole molto a capirlo, ragazzi.
> 
> Se sono concesse solo le visite ai parenti, e con obbligo di mascherina, secondo voi possono essere concesse visite a signorine (le quali vivono in altre zone e in altri nuclei familiari) che trombate, baciate e che vi squirtano in faccia?
> 
> ...



È così .
Se la ragazza sta nello stesso comune ovviamente con la scusa della passeggiata la si potrà vedere ma rispettando distanze e usando le mascherine .
Praticamente uscita casta e amore senile.
Ti stimo tantissimo-cit-
Quando parla di congiunta si riferisce alle coppie (sposati!!) che sono state divise dalla quarantena. 
Io la tipa ce l'ho fuori comune e sono ancora tagliato fuori.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa in cui sperare a questo punto è che i contagi si azzerino il prima possibile,in quel momento non avranno più scuse.



Se va bene succede a luglio.... ha ragione chi diceva che qua arriviamo in questo stato fino a settembre


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai la questione è trovare un compromesso tra la morte per coronavirus e quella per fame e/o depressione. Che la situazione sia gravissima non c'è alcun dubbio. E su queste pagine (piaccia o no) ve lo raccontiamo da gennaio. Carta canta.
> 
> All'estero (nelle nazioni a più alto tasso di contagio e di mortalità) non si fanno problemi a far schiattare la gente. Sacrificandola in nome dell'economia e della ripartenza. Qui ci vanno più leggeri. Forse a ragione. Forse no.
> 
> Ma il peccato originale è stato commesso all'inizio. Andava chiuso tutto, e subito.



Unica cosa: non esageriamo con la morte da coronavirus...che ad oggi fa più paura morire di fame


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io di certo non sto più sequestrato a casa e se vedo la mia ragazza 1 volta a settimana non credo possa scatenare un focolaio..



L'aspetto assurdo è che il virus non si trasmette per via sessuale. 
È il virus perfetto per gli amanti se sopportano la mascherina ahah


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se l'idea e' quella di tenerci al guinzaglio a tempo indeterminato...



Secondo me è proprio quella l'idea


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Speriamo che francia e spagna(le più simili a noi come numeri) prendano posizioni forti il prima possibile in modo da mettere spalle al muro il governo e gli esperti di stoche lo consigliano.



Se la Spagna ne esce prima di noi, ci sarà da ridere per non piangere


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2020)

Ragazzi grazie mille per le risposte... Quindi per legge non potrei raggiungerla poiché fuori comune, beh qualche escamotage si potrà pure trovare.
Ho accettato due mesi di privazione della libertà ma non posso accettarne oltre in questo modo. Capisco la prudenza e tutto ma se si può andare dalla zia di terzo grado è illegittimo impedirmi di vedere la fidanzata. Sono 11km... Vedo se riesco a racimolare una bicicletta


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2020)

Quindi se io ho i genitori in un'altro comune non posso andare a trovarli con la mia compagna?.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi se io ho i genitori in un'altro comune non posso andare a trovarli con la mia compagna?.



Certo, o almeno credo.
Stessa regione e rapporti familiari. 
Sto virus ce l'ha coi single e i fidanzati.

O c'è il vincolo pure del comune per i parenti?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi se io ho i genitori in un'altro comune non posso andare a trovarli con la mia compagna?.



Non vorrei aver capito male ma penso di si, che tu possa. Non ho capito però se dal 4 o dal 18


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Conte:"Autocertificazione? Bisognerà dichiarare la ragione e la destinazione dello spostamento. Non è un libera tutti. Non si uscirà liberamente. Ci deve essere sempre un motivo per spostarsi".*



questa è la più grande vergogna. Una autocertificazione per uscire di casa. Intendiamoci, sono ovviamente consapevole e favorevole al lockdown, ma deve essere una raccomandazione da seguire (come in tutti i paesi del primo mondo d'altronde del centro/nord europa tranne i lungimiranti sopagnoli e francesi sigh!), non con autocertificaione e multe.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questa è la più grande vergogna. Una autocertificazione per uscire di casa. Intendiamoci, sono ovviamente consapevole e favorevole al lockdown, ma deve essere una raccomandazione da seguire (come in tutti i paesi del primo mondo d'altronde del centro/nord europa tranne i lungimiranti sopagnoli e francesi sigh!), non con autocertificaione e multe.



Pensa che c'è gente che canta "Bella ciao" nell'epoca dell'autocertificazione per uscire di casa.


----------



## Zlatan87 (26 Aprile 2020)

E' pazzesco comunque che un ristoratore umbro venga paragonato ad un ristoratore bergamasco...
Ma del resto noi siamo il paese del reddito cittadinanza quando c'è mancanza di forza lavoro per raccogliere le fragole... per dirne una...


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questa è la più grande vergogna. Una autocertificazione per uscire di casa. Intendiamoci, sono ovviamente consapevole e favorevole al lockdown, ma deve essere una raccomandazione da seguire (come in tutti i paesi del primo mondo d'altronde del centro/nord europa tranne i lungimiranti sopagnoli e francesi sigh!), non con autocertificaione e multe.



Si lamentano tanto delle nuove correnti neo-fasciste e filo-naziste quando poi quello che stanno applicando loro è quanto di più vicino a queste due correnti negli ultimi 70 anni.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'aspetto assurdo è che il virus non si trasmette per via sessuale.
> È il virus perfetto per gli amanti se sopportano la mascherina ahah



Esattamente 
La situazione purtroppo è scappata di mano


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se la Spagna ne esce prima di noi, ci sarà da ridere per non piangere



Ma vedrai che ne usciranno tutti prima di noi...stranamente


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> E' pazzesco comunque che un ristoratore umbro venga paragonato ad un ristoratore bergamasco...
> Ma del resto noi siamo il paese del reddito cittadinanza quando c'è mancanza di forza lavoro per raccogliere le fragole... per dirne una...



E' questa la cosa che più mi lascia basito.Si doveva tenere conto di OGNI singola regione.Se fossimo stati tutti nelle condizioni della Lombardia sarei stato il primo a dire che le regole erano giuste.Umbria,Molise,Basilicata,Sardegna hanno i contagi totali da inizio pandemia pari a quelli che la Lombardia fa in un giorno,non so se vi rendete conto.


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2020)

Boh, io sono allibito. 

Scuole? Boh. Trasporti? Boh. DPI? Boh. 

Dio santo, siamo nel mezzo di un casino incredibile ma qua sembra che non ci si provi neanche a mettere giù mezzo piano concreto. 

A sto punto preferirei dicesse:"non sappiamo fare nulla, copiamo la Svezia e riapriamo quasi tutto, poi ci penserà la natura e amen".


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Confermo: visite ai propri familiari dentro la regione ma rispettando distanze e usando la mascherine visto che entriamo in un altro nucleo familiare. 
Ci si limita alla visita ma senza banchetti .


Non oso immaginare ora le visite a parenti di terzo grado. 
Si rispolvera l'album del matrimonio e si consulta l'albero genealogico.


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Confermo: visite ai propri familiari dentro la regione ma rispettando distanze e usando la mascherine visto che entriamo in un altro nucleo familiare.
> Ci si limita alla visita ma senza banchetti .
> 
> 
> ...


Immagino che mandino i droni giù dai camini o su dagli scarichi per controllare dentro casa.


----------



## Dexter (26 Aprile 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ragazzi grazie mille per le risposte... Quindi per legge non potrei raggiungerla poiché fuori comune, beh qualche escamotage si potrà pure trovare.
> Ho accettato due mesi di privazione della libertà ma non posso accettarne oltre in questo modo. Capisco la prudenza e tutto ma se si può andare dalla zia di terzo grado è illegittimo impedirmi di vedere la fidanzata. Sono 11km... Vedo se riesco a racimolare una bicicletta


Puoi scrivere sull'autocertificazione che vai a prendere cibo da asporto in qualche attività li vicino. Chiaramente verifica che il locale in questione offra davvero il servizio e che sia compatibile con il percorso che fai. Ancora meglio se effettivamente ti rechi davvero sul posto e acquisti. Poi mi raccomando non mangiarlo: al ritorno avrai sempre la busta col cibo putrefatto dentro. Non penso si mettino a controllare anche quello.

Preciso che non l ho letto da nessuna parte. É copyright Dexter.

Ah, fai attenzione anche agli orari. Le fasce orarie 12-14 e 19-22 le trovo perfette per attuare il piano.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Immagino che mandino i droni giù dai camini o su dagli scarichi per controllare dentro casa.



Pazzesco,quello è permesso (poi voglio proprio vedere quanti indosseranno le mascherine nelle residenze private) mentre i parrucchieri non potranno aprire per un mese.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E' questa la cosa che più mi lascia basito.Si doveva tenere conto di OGNI singola regione.Se fossimo stati tutti nelle condizioni della Lombardia sarei stato il primo a dire che le regole erano giuste.Umbria,Molise,Basilicata,Sardegna hanno i contagi totali da inizio pandemia pari a quelli che la Lombardia fa in un giorno,non so se vi rendete conto.



Si chiama prevenzione si traduce paura.
Il sud ha puntato tutto sul contenimento non avendo una sanità di livello. Mollare ora vorrebbe dire vanificare tutto quanto fatto. Non è una giustificazione ma una mia interpretazione. Il ss regionale in troppe regioni del sud è da terzo mondo.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si chiama prevenzione si traduce paura.
> Il sud ha puntato tutto sul contenimento non avendo una sanità di livello. Mollare ora vorrebbe dire vanificare tutto quanto fatto. Non è una giustificazione ma una mia interpretazione. Il ss regionale in troppe regioni del sud è da terzo mondo.



ovviamente non parlo di mollare tutto e spalancare le porte al contagio,parlo di ripartire con maggior vigore visti i numeri.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Immagino che mandino i droni giù dai camini o su dagli scarichi per controllare dentro casa.



Ovviamente no.
Ma sapere che si frequentano solo(in teoria) i parenti aiuta nella ricerca di eventuali focolai.
È uno stop aggiuntivo. 
Piccolo e che non ci soddisfa ma uno step.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh, io sono allibito.
> 
> Scuole? Boh. Trasporti? Boh. DPI? Boh.
> 
> ...



Perchè un piano concreto non esiste, "state tutti a casa" è semplice, breve e se succede qualcosa la colpa è della cittadinanza (solo quella italiana eh, non sia mai che si obblighi il ******* e non occupare le stazioni e i parchi).


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> ovviamente non parlo di mollare tutto e spalancare le porte al contagio,parlo di ripartire con maggior vigore visti i numeri.



La ripartenza a passi più o meno spediti dopo l'emergenza dipende dalla forza del sistema sanitario. 
Evidentemente i nostri politici sono consapevoli che in tante zone siamo impresentabili.
Lo sanno perché ci hanno ridotto loro così.


----------



## addox (26 Aprile 2020)

E' evidente che c'è ancora molta paura che il contagio risalga e da quello che dicono gli esperti la seconda ondata sarebbe enormemente più grave. Per questo si va avanti in questo modo, questo virus è molto peggio di quello che ci hanno raccontato. Però non giustifico a quasi due mesi dall'inizio della pandemia, il fatto che non è ancora possibile trovare in via normale le mascherine a prezzi calmierati; è uno scandalo, neanche i piccoli passi basilari perchè è da quelli che bisogna iniziare per ripartire. Questa è la cosa che dimostra il pressapochismo di questo esecutivo, molto più del coraggio di rischiare una seconda ondata di contagi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perchè un piano concreto non esiste, "state tutti a casa" è semplice, breve e se succede qualcosa la colpa è della cittadinanza (solo quella italiana eh, non sia mai che si obblighi il ******* e non occupare le stazioni e i parchi).



Praticamente è così, se si tornerà alla quarantena non sarà colpa loro ma degli italiani. Questo ha fatto intendere.


----------



## Zlatan87 (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E' questa la cosa che più mi lascia basito.Si doveva tenere conto di OGNI singola regione.Se fossimo stati tutti nelle condizioni della Lombardia sarei stato il primo a dire che le regole erano giuste.Umbria,Molise,Basilicata,Sardegna hanno i contagi totali da inizio pandemia pari a quelli che la Lombardia fa in un giorno,non so se vi rendete conto.



E poi parlano di crisi, pil in calo ecc. ma per forza! qua si tratta di far fallire migliaia di piccole-medie imprese... in Germania sarebe mai successa una cosa del genere? 
Ma del resto noi siamo il paese del "reddito di cittadinanza" quando manca forza lavoro per raccogliere le fragole... così per dirne una...


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'aspetto assurdo è che il virus non si trasmette per via sessuale.
> È il virus perfetto per gli amanti se sopportano la mascherina ahah



Non credo proprio che sia così.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si, dal 4 maggio puoi farlo



Nella bozza del DPCM comunque non c'è scritto se uno debba mettersi in isolamento fiduciario e chiamare il Dipartimento dell'ASL di zona.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2020)

dexter ha scritto:


> puoi scrivere sull'autocertificazione che vai a prendere cibo da asporto in qualche attività li vicino. Chiaramente verifica che il locale in questione offra davvero il servizio e che sia compatibile con il percorso che fai. Ancora meglio se effettivamente ti rechi davvero sul posto e acquisti. Poi mi raccomando non mangiarlo: Al ritorno avrai sempre la busta col cibo putrefatto dentro. Non penso si mettino a controllare anche quello.
> 
> Preciso che non l ho letto da nessuna parte. é copyright dexter.
> 
> Ah, fai attenzione anche agli orari. Le fasce orarie 12-14 e 19-22 le trovo perfette per attuare il piano.



eroe


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Praticamente è così, se si tornerà alla quarantena non sarà colpa loro ma degli italiani. Questo ha fatto intendere.



Esattamente, e la gente gli va dietro


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che sia così.



Tecnicamente è vero: non si trasmette per via sessuale ma coi baci, con la vicinanza e il respiro.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Falso,l'epidemia non è che scoppia dall'oggi al domani come in Lombardia.Quello a cui abbiamo assistito in Lombardia è stato causato dalla TOTALE assenza di controlli per almeno 2 mesi interi (gennaio e febbraio).Togliamoci dalla testa che se giri un giorno fai scoppiare una pandemia,non è cosi che funziona.



Oh e diciamolo!
Ma vi sembra la stessa situazione di percezione del pericolo di gennaio? no perchè se è cosi allora mi faccio due domande su come vedete il mondo


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



Un moderno Ponzio Pilato.

450 illuminati di tsk force per partorire sta boiata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nella bozza del DPCM comunque non c'è scritto se uno debba mettersi in isolamento fiduciario e chiamare il Dipartimento dell'ASL di zona.



Ma figurati se il pupazzo fa un decreto che possa essere chiaro, devi informarti tu, sennò passi pure per criminale se torni a casa tua.
Italia, anno 2020 si deve chiedere il permesso


----------



## Goro (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si chiama prevenzione si traduce paura.
> Il sud ha puntato tutto sul contenimento non avendo una sanità di livello. Mollare ora vorrebbe dire vanificare tutto quanto fatto. Non è una giustificazione ma una mia interpretazione. Il ss regionale in troppe regioni del sud è da terzo mondo.



In pratica giù gli ospedali non servono a nulla, bella roba


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La ripartenza a passi più o meno spediti dopo l'emergenza dipende dalla forza del sistema sanitario.
> Evidentemente i nostri politici sono consapevoli che in tante zone siamo impresentabili.
> Lo sanno perché ci hanno ridotto loro così.



Si ma un piano per ripartire esiste? Un progetto ce l’hanno? Perché a dire state a casa e noi del governo siamo stati bravi lo so fare pure io eh


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> In pratica giù gli ospedali non servono a nulla, bella roba



Ci sono limiti e problemi. 
Se fosse esploso al sud l'incendio che è esploso in Lombardia....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Secondo i meravigliosi sondaggi di Pagnoncelli quanto è salito il governo dopo le meraviglie di stasera? Uno o due punti?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma un piano per ripartire esiste? Un progetto ce l’hanno? Perché a dire state a casa e noi del governo siamo stati bravi lo so fare pure io eh



Sai che ti dico? Mi sono convinto che il piano è prettamente scientifico perché mancano la spavalderia e la sicurezza politica. 
E quelle ci sono se hai capacità, risorse e mezzi.


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

Ma tutti ci chiediamo perché le regole non vengano modulate per regione o zona. Per il governo qual'e la risposta ufficiale? Qual'e il vantaggio, dichiarato o meno?
Io ancora più che per la modulazione regionale e provinciale, che mi pare ovvia, sarei per regole molto diverse tra rurale e metropolitano. Spiace se vivi in centro a Torino, ma non puoi fare le stesse cose di chi sta a Santa Maria Maggiore e vuole andare a fare un trekking nei boschi


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che ti dico? Mi sono convinto che il piano è prettamente scientifico perché mancano la spavalderia e la sicurezza politica.
> E quelle ci sono se hai capacità, risorse e mezzi.



Quindi non si uscirà di casa fino al vaccino proposto da Ricciardi Speranza Burioni e compagnia... siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ma tutti ci chiediamo perché le regole non vengano modulate per regione o zona. Per il governo qual'e la risposta ufficiale? Qual'e il vantaggio, dichiarato o meno?
> Io ancora più che per la modulazione regionale e provinciale, che mi pare ovvia, sarei per regole molto diverse tra rurale e metropolitano. Spiace se vivi in centro a Torino, ma non puoi fare le stesse cose di chi sta a Santa Maria Maggiore e vuole andare a fare un trekking nei boschi



E anche questo è un ottimo punto di vista, probabilmente difficilmente applicabile, ma non fa una piega.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che ti dico? Mi sono convinto che il piano è prettamente scientifico perché mancano la spavalderia e la sicurezza politica.
> E quelle ci sono se hai capacità, risorse e mezzi.



Tipico dei 5 stelle..mai prendersi la responsabilità e in caso scaricare la colpa a qualcuno che in questo momento è il comitato scientifico e ovviamente salvini.

Brancolano nel buio si vede..state a casa state casa ma va..


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tipico dei 5 stelle..mai prendersi la responsabilità e in caso scaricare la colpa a qualcuno che in questo momento è il comitato scientifico e ovviamente salvini.
> 
> Brancolano nel buio si vede..state a casa state casa ma va..



Esatto. 
Credo stia succedendo questo. 
Rischio zero e passo della formica.

Però attenzione perché ha comunque delegato molto ai sindaci.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si chiama prevenzione si traduce paura.
> Il sud ha puntato tutto sul contenimento non avendo una sanità di livello. Mollare ora vorrebbe dire vanificare tutto quanto fatto. Non è una giustificazione ma una mia interpretazione. Il ss regionale in troppe regioni del sud è da terzo mondo.



Si ma quanto può durare sta benedetta prevenzione? No perchè se si aspetta il contagio zero, si può aspettare in eterno eh...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Aprile 2020)

Intanto la cei ordina ed il governo corre subito ai ripari , fregandosene del parere scentifico e rimangiandosi quanto aveva detto in conferenza il presidente del consiglio 2 ore fa .
Messe in sicurezza , cit .


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Si ma quanto può durare sta benedetta prevenzione? No perchè se si aspetta il contagio zero, si può aspettare in eterno eh...



Parliamoci chiaro: questa è una fase 1.5 , altro che 2.
Speriamo vada bene perché questa non è vita per nessuno tra noi.


----------



## addox (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ma tutti ci chiediamo perché le regole non vengano modulate per regione o zona. Per il governo qual'e la risposta ufficiale? Qual'e il vantaggio, dichiarato o meno?
> Io ancora più che per la modulazione regionale e provinciale, che mi pare ovvia, sarei per regole molto diverse tra rurale e metropolitano. Spiace se vivi in centro a Torino, ma non puoi fare le stesse cose di chi sta a Santa Maria Maggiore e vuole andare a fare un trekking nei boschi



Il problema e che poi quello che vive in centro a Torino si fionda in macchina nei boschi di Santa Maria Maggiore per fare trekking .


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Credo stia succedendo questo.
> Rischio zero e passo della formica.
> 
> Però attenzione perché ha comunque delegato molto ai sindaci.


Ha generato solo confusione...io non so si possa cadere più in basso di così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Intanto la cei ordina ed il governo corre subito ai ripari , fregandosene del parere scentifico e rimangiandosi quanto aveva detto in conferenza il presidente del consiglio 2 ore fa .
> Messe in sicurezza , cit .



Se il Papa si mette contro il governo, cade in due minuti. "Violata libertà di culto" era un'accusa pesantissima.
Infatti si sono messi in riga immediatamente.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il Papa si mette contro il governo, cade in due minuti. "Violata libertà di culto" era un'accusa pesantissima.
> Infatti si sono messi in riga immediatamente.



Figuriamoci se il Papa più filo-comunista dell'intero pontificato fa cadere un governo orchestrato dalla sinistra.


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che ti dico? Mi sono convinto che il piano è prettamente scientifico perché mancano la spavalderia e la sicurezza politica.
> E quelle ci sono se hai capacità, risorse e mezzi.


Ma un piano non esiste, fino a quando la situazione sanitaria sarà quella attuale. 
Le mascherine? Nessun dispositivo medico è stato progettato per la vita quotidiana. “Piuttosto che niente, meglio piuttosto”, ma il rischio resta alto.
Distanziamento sociale? Impraticabile nella maggior parte dei luoghi di lavoro e assolutamente impossibile sui mezzi pubblici.

A me pare incredibile che in tanti non abbiano capito che si “riapre” solo perché non sono in grado di tenere in piedi l’economia ma che dal punto di vista sanitario è follia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se il Papa più filo-comunista dell'intero pontificato fa cadere un governo orchestrato dalla sinistra.



Intendevo proprio questo, il Papa è uno dei principali fautori di questo governo e quindi l'attacco è una bomba. 
Infatti come vedi si sono messi a cuccia immediatamente, dalle dichiarazioni Marcucci del PD tra un po' fa harakiri


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi non si uscirà di casa fino al vaccino proposto da Ricciardi Speranza Burioni e compagnia... siamo in una botte di ferro



Quale vaccino? quello cinese? auguri.. piuttosto mi inietterei dell'acido muriatico.
E anche se uscisse un vaccino si vaccinerebbero massimo 200 mln di persone all'anno su 6 mlrd e passa di persone, inutile, bisogna sperare che il virus muti o sparisca da solo (se sarà così allora avremo capito il perché del colpo di stato e della strumentalizzazione dell'emergenza e della paura). Qualsiasi governo firmerebbe per avere 3-4 mesi di arresti domiciliari ogni anno, di lockdown e di decreti a spizzichi e bocconi ogni 2 settimane, il popolo moderno, viziato, viziatissimo, non è lo stesso di 60 anni fa, un tempo c'era la chiesa che teneva buone le persone, analfabeti, gente poco istruita, adesso la chiesa non ha quasi più potere e la politica viene vista come qualcosa di inutile e corrotto, serve quindi istruire il popolo attraverso la paura come succede da sempre nei paesi dove la dittatura stessa è nella vita di tutti i giorni; una volta che la politica è sopra ogni cosa ed è affare quotidiano, il cittadino è ben manipolato ed istruito i "grandi" potenti del mondo, quelli che manovrano loscamente, gente tipo Soros, Bill Gates e co, possono tranquillamente fare il cavolo che vogliono.
La politica è solo un mezzo per "istruire" le persone, perché il popolo da sempre deve essere istruito e nel suo essere popolo, volgo, non vale niente, è per forza di cose ignorante, piegato al potere in cambio dell'aria che respira, questa pandemia sarà stata progettata 10 anni fa o più, è sempre una questione di soldi, di misure per fare più soldi e spremere il cittadino togliendogli quel po' di benessere che lui pensa di aver meritato, anche solo quella schifezza di PC che abbiamo e che grazie all'emergenza sono mesi che attraverso le tv prende soldi dalle persone comuni è riuscita ad avere il giusto risalto e a fare i suoi affari, ong, clandestini, a discapito del pirletta italiano che segue le fasi e conta i morti!


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> Il problema e che poi quello che vive in centro a Torino si fionda in macchina nei boschi di Santa Maria Maggiore per fare trekking .



È probabile

Ma mi manca sempre il "vantaggio" scientifico o sociale o politico di non trattare regioni o zone diverse in modo diverso ma di fare solo decreti universali, politica perpetrata dall'inizio di sta storia


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma un piano non esiste, fino a quando la situazione sanitaria sarà quella attuale.
> Le mascherine? Nessun dispositivo medico è stato progettato per la vita quotidiana. “Piuttosto che niente, meglio piuttosto”, ma il rischio resta alto.
> Distanziamento sociale? Impraticabile nella maggior parte dei luoghi di lavoro e assolutamente impossibile sui mezzi pubblici.
> 
> A me pare incredibile che in tanti non abbiano capito che si “riapre” solo perché non sono in grado di tenere in piedi l’economia ma che dal punto di vista sanitario è follia.



Quindi l’unica soluzione sarebbe stare a casa fino al contagio zero che se va bene ci sarà a settembre?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi l’unica soluzione sarebbe stare a casa fino al contagio zero che se va bene ci sarà a settembre?



Non ci sarà mai


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma un piano non esiste, fino a quando la situazione sanitaria sarà quella attuale.
> Le mascherine? Nessun dispositivo medico è stato progettato per la vita quotidiana. “Piuttosto che niente, meglio piuttosto”, ma il rischio resta alto.
> Distanziamento sociale? Impraticabile nella maggior parte dei luoghi di lavoro e assolutamente impossibile sui mezzi pubblici.
> 
> A me pare incredibile che in tanti non abbiano capito che si “riapre” solo perché non sono in grado di tenere in piedi l’economia ma che dal punto di vista sanitario è follia.



Quindi dal punto di vista sanitario meglio continuare a vivere in 80 mq senza poter uscire ne vedere nessuno fino a data da destinarsi.
Piuttosto mi inietto il disinfettante come dice Trump, almeno muoio come uno spartano


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quindi dal punto di vista sanitario meglio continuare a vivere in 80 mq senza poter uscire ne vedere nessuno fino a data da destinarsi.
> Piuttosto mi inietto il disinfettante come dice Trump, almeno muoio come uno spartano



90 minuti di applausi,se stiamo qui ad aspettare il contagio 0 riapriamo nel 2022


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quale vaccino? quello cinese? auguri.. piuttosto mi inietterei dell'acido muriatico.
> E anche se uscisse un vaccino si vaccinerebbero massimo 200 mln di persone all'anno su 6 mlrd e passa di persone, inutile, bisogna sperare che il virus muti o sparisca da solo (se sarà così allora avremo capito il perché del colpo di stato e della strumentalizzazione dell'emergenza e della paura). Qualsiasi governo firmerebbe per avere 3-4 mesi di arresti domiciliari ogni anno, di lockdown e di decreti a spizzichi e bocconi ogni 2 settimane, il popolo moderno, viziato, viziatissimo, non è lo stesso di 60 anni fa, un tempo c'era la chiesa che teneva buone le persone, analfabeti, gente poco istruita, adesso la chiesa non ha quasi più potere e la politica viene vista come qualcosa di inutile e corrotto, serve quindi istruire il popolo attraverso la paura come succede da sempre nei paesi dove la dittatura stessa è nella vita di tutti i giorni; una volta che la politica è sopra ogni cosa ed è affare quotidiano, il cittadino è ben manipolato ed istruito i "grandi" potenti del mondo, quelli che manovrano loscamente, gente tipo Soros, Bill Gates e co, possono tranquillamente fare il cavolo che vogliono.
> La politica è solo un mezzo per "istruire" le persone, perché il popolo da sempre deve essere istruito e nel suo essere popolo, volgo, non vale niente, è per forza di cose ignorante, piegato al potere in cambio dell'aria che respira, questa pandemia sarà stata progettata 10 anni fa o più, è sempre una questione di soldi, di misure per fare più soldi e spremere il cittadino togliendogli quel po' di benessere che lui pensa di aver meritato, anche solo quella schifezza di PC che abbiamo e che grazie all'emergenza sono mesi che attraverso le tv prende soldi dalle persone comuni è riuscita ad avere il giusto risalto e a fare i suoi affari, ong, clandestini, a discapito del pirletta italiano che segue le fasi e conta i morti!



No no, nessun vaccino cinese, parlavo del vaccino Made in Ricciardi proprio, o delle case farmaceutiche che l'hanno messo li a comandarci.

Sul resto nulla da aggiungere, "consentiamo, vi permettiamo" le parole usate dal bellissimo per dirci che possiamo vedere i nostri cari... Ci permette di vedere i genitori, quant'è magnanimo ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quindi dal punto di vista sanitario meglio continuare a vivere in 80 mq senza poter uscire ne vedere nessuno fino a data da destinarsi.
> Piuttosto mi inietto il disinfettante come dice Trump, almeno muoio come uno spartano


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No no, nessun vaccino cinese, parlavo del vaccino Made in Ricciardi proprio, o delle case farmaceutiche che l'hanno messo li a comandarci.
> 
> Sul resto nulla da aggiungere, "consentiamo, vi permettiamo" le parole usate dal bellissimo per dirci che possiamo vedere i nostri cari... Ci permette di vedere i genitori, quant'è magnanimo ...



Ti piacerebbe... solo se hai autocertificazione e se il bellissimo è d' accordo, puoi vederli a distanza e con guanti e mascherina.
Prova a spiegarlo a mia figlia piccola che ha un anno e mezzo e che quando vede i nonni al telefono urla dalla gioia e che appena li rivedrà gli correrà incontro e vorrà andare in braccio, di stare distanti.


----------



## addox (26 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> È probabile
> 
> Ma mi manca sempre il "vantaggio" scientifico o sociale o politico di non trattare regioni o zone diverse in modo diverso ma di fare solo decreti universali, politica perpetrata dall'inizio di sta storia



Credo che il motivo sia ancora il timore che il contagio possa ripartire proprio in quelle zone, che oggi hanno numeri irrisori, ma che sono anche alcune delle regioni dove la sanità è più carente. Anche con i numeri di oggi in netto miglioramento, il contagio è ancora presente e c'è il terrore, viste le polemiche politiche, di trovarsi in una situazione indifendibile con i malati che tornano ad aumentare in numero e a quel punto dopo due mesi di lockdown sarebbe difficile evitare l'accusa di incapacità, il governo crollerebbe. Prolungare la situazione attuale con lievi concessioni è la cosa più semplice da fare Poi magari c'è anche il discorso molto italiano di non fare figli e figliastri.


----------



## addox (26 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma un piano non esiste, fino a quando la situazione sanitaria sarà quella attuale.
> Le mascherine? Nessun dispositivo medico è stato progettato per la vita quotidiana. “Piuttosto che niente, meglio piuttosto”, ma il rischio resta alto.
> Distanziamento sociale? Impraticabile nella maggior parte dei luoghi di lavoro e assolutamente impossibile sui mezzi pubblici.
> 
> A me pare incredibile che in tanti non abbiano capito che si “riapre” solo perché non sono in grado di tenere in piedi l’economia ma che dal punto di vista sanitario è follia.



.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ti piacerebbe... solo se hai autocertificazione e se il bellissimo è d' accordo, puoi vederli a distanza e con guanti e mascherina.
> Prova a spiegarlo a mia figlia piccola che ha un anno e mezzo e che quando vede i nonni al telefono urla dalla gioia e che appena li rivedrà gli correrà incontro e vorrà andare in braccio, di stare distanti.



Spiegarlo a lei penso sia la cosa più difficile da fare, ma penso che pure per i nonni sia una stretta al cuore salutarla "a distanza" ... è tutto insensato, negli altri paesi sono già molto più liberi, ma d'altra parte non sono sotto dittatura piddinastellata.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se il pupazzo fa un decreto che possa essere chiaro, devi informarti tu, sennò passi pure per criminale se torni a casa tua.
> Italia, anno 2020 si deve chiedere il permesso



De Luca ha confermato qualche giorno fa che ci debba essere l'isolamento fiduciario nel caso di arrivo da regioni ad alto rischio. Pertanto avviserò ASL e polizia locale, onde evitare grane (oltre all'isolamento fiduciario).


----------



## Lambro (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In Germania, la tanto apprezzata Germania, non hanno mai chiuso la gente in casa, e non hanno i contagi del Kazakistan.



Eddai con i paragoni "comodi", i tedeschi hanno 28mila terapie intensive contro le 7 mila se non erro con cui partivamo noi.
La loro gestione è stata tempestiva ed efficace, dove si è sviluppato subito il virus in modo estremamente violento, negli ospedali italiani, con gente stipata alla bell'e meglio.
Se per anni si son votati personaggi che han distrutto la sanità non è colpa del destino e neanche di Conte o dell'attuale governo.

E poi ha una economia talmente forte che puo' permettersi di fare scelte di tipo anche diverso.

Noi siamo a terra, un'altra mazzata e saremmo finiti economicamente, non so se questa cosa è stata recepita per bene, oggi ci si lamenta del pil che a -8% di crescita prevista, un'altra pandemia italiana e potremmo iniziare a scalare le alpi di notte per entrare in Austria come fan i messicani con gli Usa.
Fatemi i paragoni con le nazioni piu' povere, in Messico oggi han sospeso i campionati di calcio per 7 anni, tanto per dire, dal terrore che si possa diffondere un ammazza persone ma soprattutto economia come questo covid.



Wetter ha scritto:


> Falso,l'epidemia non è che scoppia dall'oggi al domani come in Lombardia.Quello a cui abbiamo assistito in Lombardia è stato causato dalla TOTALE assenza di controlli per almeno 2 mesi interi (gennaio e febbraio).Togliamoci dalla testa che se giri un giorno fai scoppiare una pandemia,non è cosi che funziona.



Wetter tu sei uno dei piu' concisi ed equilibrati, però realisticamente mi dici perchè praticamente il 99% dei governi delle nazioni piu' colpite ha deciso per il lockdown totale mentre a quanto pare tu e altri vorreste una riapertura già da giorni totale?
La responsabilità di un simile rischio, se tu fossi al posto di Conte, te la assumeresti quando praticamente tutti gli epidemiologi dicon di andarci molto cauti?
Tu mi dici che non funziona col positivo che gira e contagia tutti, io dico che se il positivo va dal parrucchiere, che a sua volta lo prende quasi sicuramente, che a sua volta torna a casa e contagia i famigliari, che a loro volta contagiano i compagni di lavoro, che a loro volta andando a casa contagiano le loro famiglie e via discorrendo, il virus si ripropone immediatamente.
Ormai è tra noi, prima casomai non lo era, ora ci saran milioni di contagiati e nessuno, come han ribadito piu' volte i virologhi, sa se ci sia immunità dopo averlo contratto.
Da quel che ne capisco io, anni luce dal fare questo mestiere ma solo ricco delle mie opinioni, credo sia stata anche oggi fatta la scelta giusta.
Dolorosissima, ma giusta.
Il rischio di voler fare la Svezia per noi è troppo alto, altissimo, han scelto la strada probabilmente meno dolorosa rispetto ad un aprite tutto e speriamo di cavarcela.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> De Luca ha confermato qualche giorno fa che ci debba essere l'isolamento fiduciario nel caso di arrivo da regioni ad alto rischio. Pertanto avviserò ASL e polizia locale, onde evitare grane (oltre all'isolamento fiduciario).



Ecco, se la regione lo prevede allora si, scelta saggia e di buon senso.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> Credo che il motivo sia ancora il timore che il contagio possa ripartire proprio in quelle zone, che oggi hanno numeri irrisori, ma che sono anche alcune delle regioni dove la sanità è più carente. Anche con i numeri di oggi in netto miglioramento, il contagio è ancora presente e c'è il terrore, viste le polemiche politiche, di trovarsi in una situazione indifendibile con i malati che tornano ad aumentare in numero e a quel punto dopo due mesi di lockdown sarebbe difficile evitare l'accusa di incapacità, il governo crollerebbe. Prolungare la situazione attuale con lievi concessioni è la cosa più semplice da fare Poi magari c'è anche il discorso molto italiano di non fare figli e figliastri.



Ma infatti il ragionamento di Conte, il bellissimo e del governo è quanto di più italiano ci possa essere.
Abbiamo stravolto tutto > non è cambiato quasi niente.
Abbiamo deciso di allentare un po' la presa per quanto riguarda le attività all'aperto> i comuni se la vedano loro.
Il mondo ci guarda, ci chiedono quello che abbiamo preparato, siamo gli apripista mondiali> gli altri paesi ci seguiranno alla lettera ma partendo dalla z alla a.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> Credo che il motivo sia ancora il timore che il contagio possa ripartire proprio in quelle zone, che oggi hanno numeri irrisori, ma che sono anche alcune delle regioni dove la sanità è più carente. Anche con i numeri di oggi in netto miglioramento, il contagio è ancora presente e c'è il terrore, viste le polemiche politiche, di trovarsi in una situazione indifendibile con i malati che tornano ad aumentare in numero e a quel punto dopo due mesi di lockdown sarebbe difficile evitare l'accusa di incapacità, il governo crollerebbe. Prolungare la situazione attuale con lievi concessioni è la cosa più semplice da fare Poi magari c'è anche il discorso molto italiano di non fare figli e figliastri.



Ragazzi se iniziamo a ragionare cosi al sud dovremmo riaprire quando ci saranno 0 casi,perchè secondo il vostro modo di ragionare anche 1 solo contagio potrebbe far partire un'epidemia.
E poi basta con questa storia che il sud è il 3° mondo come sanità,nemmeno fossimo in Zimbawe.(non sono del sud)


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà mai



Ah bene allora mi metto l’anima in pace


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se iniziamo a ragionare cosi al sud dovremmo riaprire quando ci saranno 0 casi,perchè secondo il vostro modo di ragionare anche 1 solo contagio potrebbe far partire un'epidemia.
> E poi basta con questa storia che il sud è il 3° mondo come sanità,nemmeno fossimo in Zimbawe.(non sono del sud)



Come posti letto e numero di personale sanitario. 
Non come medici.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Eddai con i paragoni "comodi", i tedeschi hanno 28mila terapie intensive contro le 7 mila se non erro con cui partivamo noi.
> La loro gestione è stata tempestiva ed efficace, dove si è sviluppato subito il virus in modo estremamente violento, negli ospedali italiani, con gente stipata alla bell'e meglio.
> Se per anni si son votati personaggi che han distrutto la sanità non è colpa del destino e neanche di Conte o dell'attuale governo.
> 
> ...



Il punto è sempre quello: aspettiamo il contagio zero? Tra 3/4/5/8 mesi? Che dobbiamo fare?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah bene allora mi metto l’anima in pace



Inizio a rassegnarmi pure io a sta cosa, la libertà non la rivedremo per molto tempo, e loro ci sguazzano


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Eddai con i paragoni "comodi", i tedeschi hanno 28mila terapie intensive contro le 7 mila se non erro con cui partivamo noi.
> La loro gestione è stata tempestiva ed efficace, dove si è sviluppato subito il virus in modo estremamente violento, negli ospedali italiani, con gente stipata alla bell'e meglio.
> Se per anni si son votati personaggi che han distrutto la sanità non è colpa del destino e neanche di Conte o dell'attuale governo.
> 
> ...



Se la metti sotto questo punto di vista allora anche 1 solo contagiato potrebbe far scoppiare un'epidemia.Ti darei anche ragione se fosse una situazione di calma,dove nessuno sospetterebbe di una potenziale pandemia mondiale (come è avvenuto al nord molti mesi prima del paziente 1).Ma nella situazione in cui ci troviamo i focolai ed i contagi possono essere controllati anche al sud,prendo per esempio il caso della struttura di Enna dove sono stati trovati moltissimi casi covid e da li è partita una ricerca ai potenziali portatori del virus.Ora tutte le strutture sono in allerta,la gente porta le mascherine per paura (e non perchè glielo dice Conte),si lava le mani per paura.Ergo non scoppierebbe mai quello che è successo al nord perchè il focolaio verrebbe circoscritto ed isolato sul nascere.
Parlando della fase 2 non esiste solo il modello lockdown totale o il modello liberi tutti;in mezzo ci sono una marea di varianti ed una di quelle secondo me è il ragionare per regioni.


----------



## addox (27 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se iniziamo a ragionare cosi al sud dovremmo riaprire quando ci saranno 0 casi,perchè secondo il vostro modo di ragionare anche 1 solo contagio potrebbe far partire un'epidemia.
> E poi basta con questa storia che il sud è il 3° mondo come sanità,nemmeno fossimo in Zimbawe.(non sono del sud)


La mia era solo una spiegazione plausibile delle scelte fatte, che infatti considero molto politiche e poco sanitarie, anche se nella sostenza sono molto cautelative. Lungi da me considerare il meridione lo Zimbawe d'Italia, a livello qualitativo esistono anche al sud delle eccellenze sanitarie, è solo un mero calcolo aritmetico sulle disponibilità numeriche delle strutture ad accogliere malati in numero simile a quanto successo in alcune Regioni del nord. Per altro cose dette chiaramente da alcuni Presidenti di Regione.


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi l’unica soluzione sarebbe stare a casa fino al contagio zero che se va bene ci sarà a settembre?





Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quindi dal punto di vista sanitario meglio continuare a vivere in 80 mq senza poter uscire ne vedere nessuno fino a data da destinarsi.
> Piuttosto mi inietto il disinfettante come dice Trump, almeno muoio come uno spartano



La soluzione è che ogni cittadino faccia l’impossibile per tutelare la propria salute e, conseguentemente, quella degli altri, a prescindere da cosa venga o meno consentito. Perché qui non siamo in un gioco in cui si deve fregare l’avversario: se uno si becca il virus a rischiare di restare fregati sono lui stesso e i suoi cari, non Conte o il presidente della regione o il sindaco.


----------



## Wetter (27 Aprile 2020)

addox ha scritto:


> La mia era solo una spiegazione plausibile delle scelte fatte, che infatti considero molto politiche e poco sanitarie, anche se nella sostenza sono molto cautelative. Lungi da me considerare il meridione lo Zimbawe d'Italia, a livello qualitativo esistono anche al sud delle eccellenze sanitarie, è solo un mero calcolo aritmetico sulle disponibilità numeriche delle strutture ad accogliere malati in numero simile a quanto successo in alcune Regioni del nord. Per altro cose dette chiaramente da alcuni Presidenti di Regione.



A mio modo di vedere quello che è successo in Lombardia è qualcosa di straordinario,quella pressione sul sistema sanitario è stata causata dalla totale assenza di controllo di una pandemia,per farla in parole brevi a Gennaio e Febbraio il coronavirus girava indisturbato in lungo ed in largo,negli stadi,nelle metropolitane nelle discoteche.Nessuno era preparato ne tantomeno pensava che si potesse sviluppare un'infezione cosi grande in un paese sviluppato come il nostro.
Il sud adesso agirebbe senza troppi problemi,dato che conosciamo il virus,abbiamo dei comportamenti tali da garantire un distanziamento sociale e nel frattempo le strutture ospedaliere si sono potute rafforzare creando più posti letto e T.I.

Poi è ovvio che se il virus,invece che scoppiare al nord ,fosse esploso al sud sarebbe stata una carneficina.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Aprile 2020)

Ragazzi dai su non possiamo continuare a ragionare adesso a fine aprile come se la situazione ridegenerasse ai livelli di febbraio.
Ma lo vedete come è cambiata la percezione della situazione o no? Cioè a sentire voi appena si mette il naso fuori di casa BOOM riesplosione dei contagi come a Bergamo, che badate bene è quello che ha detto il bellissimo stasera in diretta.
"Siccome siete un popolo di idioti state in casa sennò appena uscite vi ammalate tutti."
A febbraio si parlava forse di sfuggita di uno strano virus dalla Cina, non si sapeva niente forse era influenza forse una polmonite ma forse passa da se, forse bisogna prendere la tachipirina forse no forse meglio il moment ah no meglio l' antibiotico.....
La gente se ne sbatteva allegramente e usciva, andava a ballare allo stadio al ristorante... ma voi veramente pensate che se dal 4 maggio si potesse riuscire con precauzioni tutto ciò si riproporrebbe?
Ma chi è adesso il folle che sottovaluta il virus?
Anche gli ospedali adesso hanno percorsi appositi, protocolli, istruzioni, strutture dedicate, si sanno più o meno i sintomi e si cerca di prenderli presto, infatti le terapie intensive e gli ospedali si stanno svuotando.
No fidarsi degli italiani adesso dopo tutto ciò che hanno passato è una cosa di una gravità inaudita, delegando poi in maniera meschina un sacco di beghe e zone grigie ai sindaci e alle regioni, in modo da poter caricare le responsabilità prima e poter saltare al collo e magari commissariare poi chi commette errori (vero Pd?)


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai su non possiamo continuare a ragionare adesso a fine aprile come se la situazione ridegenerasse ai livelli di febbraio.
> Ma lo vedete come è cambiata la percezione della situazione o no? Cioè a sentire voi appena si mette il naso fuori di casa BOOM riesplosione dei contagi come a Bergamo, che badate bene è quello che ha detto il bellissimo stasera in diretta.
> "Siccome siete un popolo di idioti state in casa sennò appena uscite vi ammalate tutti."
> A febbraio si parlava forse di sfuggita di uno strano virus dalla Cina, non si sapeva niente forse era influenza forse una polmonite ma forse passa da se, forse bisogna prendere la tachipirina forse no forse meglio il moment ah no meglio l' antibiotico.....
> ...



Nessuno si aspettava che riaprissero tutto ma quando tu vomiti sopra i diritti dei cittadini per quanto riguarda quelle due "cosine", AC oppure l'obbligo mascherine anche all'aperto capisci che non è solo questione di buon senso nel contenimento della pandemia, ci sono alcune cose che non hanno il minimo senso, come il fatto di essere trattati da delinquenti quando in realtà bastava mettere l'obbligo mascherina nei negozi, supermercati, bar, ecc, oltre all'obbligo di non creare assembramenti inutili.
Questi stavano dando la caccia ai runner e ora possono correre quanto gli pare, allora i divieti di prima si basavano su cosa? sull'essere cattivi? diabolici? eccesso di prudenza? tanto lo sapevamo e lo sappiamo che non possiamo andare in certi posti e dobbiamo avere sempre la mascherina con noi, i guanti.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Inizio a rassegnarmi pure io a sta cosa, la libertà non la rivedremo per molto tempo, e loro ci sguazzano



Mah...di certo non ci sono buoni auspici caro mio


----------



## Lambro (27 Aprile 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Se la metti sotto questo punto di vista allora anche 1 solo contagiato potrebbe far scoppiare un'epidemia.Ti darei anche ragione se fosse una situazione di calma,dove nessuno sospetterebbe di una potenziale pandemia mondiale (come è avvenuto al nord molti mesi prima del paziente 1).Ma nella situazione in cui ci troviamo i focolai ed i contagi possono essere controllati anche al sud,prendo per esempio il caso della struttura di Enna dove sono stati trovati moltissimi casi covid e da li è partita una ricerca ai potenziali portatori del virus.Ora tutte le strutture sono in allerta,la gente porta le mascherine per paura (e non perchè glielo dice Conte),si lava le mani per paura.Ergo non scoppierebbe mai quello che è successo al nord perchè il focolaio verrebbe circoscritto ed isolato sul nascere.
> Parlando della fase 2 non esiste solo il modello lockdown totale o il modello liberi tutti;in mezzo ci sono una marea di varianti ed una di quelle secondo me è il ragionare per regioni.



Wetter ci sono troppi se in tutto questa situazione, han scelto la strada della prudenza,subito l'han presa sottogamba, ora si sentono credo colpevoli del disastro e non vogliono un disastro 2.0.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La soluzione è che ogni cittadino faccia l’impossibile per tutelare la propria salute e, conseguentemente, quella degli altri, a prescindere da cosa venga o meno consentito. Perché qui non siamo in un gioco in cui si deve fregare l’avversario: se uno si becca il virus a rischiare di restare fregati sono lui stesso e i suoi cari, non Conte o il presidente della regione o il sindaco.



Questo ok sono d’accordo ma altrettanto è vero che non possiamo stare confinati a casa in perpetuo. Perché ripeto se l’obiettivo è il contagio zero allora addio eh


----------



## Lambro (27 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nessuno si aspettava che riaprissero tutto ma quando tu vomiti sopra i diritti dei cittadini per quanto riguarda quelle due "cosine", AC oppure l'obbligo mascherine anche all'aperto capisci che non è solo questione di buon senso nel contenimento della pandemia, ci sono alcune cose che non hanno il minimo senso, come il fatto di essere trattati da delinquenti quando in realtà bastava mettere l'obbligo mascherina nei negozi, supermercati, bar, ecc, oltre all'obbligo di non creare assembramenti inutili.
> Questi stavano dando la caccia ai runner e ora possono correre quanto gli pare, allora i divieti di prima si basavano su cosa? sull'essere cattivi? diabolici? eccesso di prudenza? tanto lo sapevamo e lo sappiamo che non possiamo andare in certi posti e dobbiamo avere sempre la mascherina con noi, i guanti.



Io potrei snocciolarti almeno 10 persone di 40 50 anni che sarebbero capaci , e forse lo faranno pure, di fare cene per festeggiare già il 4 maggio sera, o quantomeno il sabato di quella settimana lì.
Ovviamente le mascherine sarebbero una roba da "sfigato" perchè "tanto siamo in casa e siamo tra di noi e non si riesce a mangiare parlare"
Ti assicuro che c'è gente così, santiddio.
Gente di 50 anni.
Convinta di essere superiore , piu' forte di tutto, che la sanno sempre piu' lunga dell'universo intero.
Gente che in questi giorni neanche si è resa conto che stavamo in una situazione critica, te lo posso assicurare.
Che vive di socialità , di cene, di squadre di calcetto.


----------



## Lambro (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo ok sono d’accordo ma altrettanto è vero che non possiamo stare confinati a casa in perpetuo. Perché ripeto se l’obiettivo è il contagio zero allora addio eh



Hakaishin, dobbiamo portare pazienza ancora qualche settimana secondo me, se tutto continua così ottimisticamente al 20 di maggio potremo fare quasi tutto, ovviamente mascherina obbligatoria.
Il contagio zero non ci sarà mai.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io potrei snocciolarti almeno 10 persone di 40 50 anni che sarebbero capaci , e forse lo faranno pure, di fare cene per festeggiare già il 4 maggio sera, o quantomeno il sabato di quella settimana lì.
> Ovviamente le mascherine sarebbero una roba da "sfigato" perchè "tanto siamo in casa e siamo tra di noi e non si riesce a mangiare parlare"
> Ti assicuro che c'è gente così, santiddio.
> Gente di 50 anni.
> ...



Io prima che scoppiasse tutto il putiferio, parlando con un tizio di questa situazione, e "avvertendolo" del pericolo imminente, mi sono sentito rispondere:"Ma tanto io c'ho gli ORMONI forti".

Sta gente vota.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Hakaishin, dobbiamo portare pazienza ancora qualche settimana secondo me, se tutto continua così ottimisticamente al 20 di maggio potremo fare quasi tutto, ovviamente mascherina obbligatoria.
> Il contagio zero non ci sarà mai.



Adesso comincio ad avere dubbi: il 18 maggio il signorino col ciuffo dirà che il governo sta facendo cose magnifiche però dobbiamo stare a casa perché non possiamo permetterci una seconda ondata e quini inizia la fase 1.2.1 versione beta e cosi via fino a luglio almeno.
Vuoi vedere?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2020)

L'incubo è che questa situazione diventi la normalità, da qui a quando sta melma non sparirà. Quindi, ipoteticamente, anche anni.

Io ho sempre in mente le parole di Meluzzi, che disse:"Non verrà trovata nessuna cura e nessun vaccino. Dovremo convivere per anni con questo virus".


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'incubo è che questa situazione diventi la normalità, da qui a quando sta melma non sparirà. Quindi, ipoteticamente, anche anni.
> 
> Io ho sempre in mente le parole di Meluzzi, che disse:"Non verrà trovata nessuna cura e nessun vaccino. Dovremo convivere per anni con questo virus".


Supposizioni e speculazioni. Quando ci saranno i fatti e non solo le parole di tutti questi fenomeni allora vedremo.
Se dovessimo conviverci per anni le spiegazioni sarebbero 2:
O è un megacomplotto assurdo stile terrapiattisti
O hanno creato un mega virus invincibile 
Reputo poco possibile entrambi ma se dovessi scegliere dico la prima opzione è quella plausibile


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

Insomma sarà possibile fare ritorno al domicilio, personalmente per me è una grande notizia.


----------



## Igor91 (27 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'incubo è che questa situazione diventi la normalità, da qui a quando sta melma non sparirà. Quindi, ipoteticamente, anche anni.
> 
> Io ho sempre in mente le parole di Meluzzi, che disse:"Non verrà trovata nessuna cura e nessun vaccino. Dovremo convivere per anni con questo virus".


Appunto Meluzzi.....


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2020)

il problema di cui non avete parlato è se il governo,ancora una volta,permetterà agli amministratori locali di perseverare con ordinanze incostituzionali per continuare uno standard più restrittivo di quello nazionale.
continueremmo un altro mese con l'assurdo che taluni fuori dalle zone più coinvolte avranno più cautela e ripartiranno più tardi con una parvenza di normalità,mentre quelli a maggiore rischio con più mobilità e contagi lo faranno prima cosa che evidentemente non gioverebbe il decrescere della famosa curva.
paradossale certo,ma senza un chiaro segnale del governo per evitarlo andrà proprio così.
purtroppo le prefetture si stanno mostrando poco pronte a reagire immediatamente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io potrei snocciolarti almeno 10 persone di 40 50 anni che sarebbero capaci , e forse lo faranno pure, di fare cene per festeggiare già il 4 maggio sera, o quantomeno il sabato di quella settimana lì.
> Ovviamente le mascherine sarebbero una roba da "sfigato" perchè "tanto siamo in casa e siamo tra di noi e non si riesce a mangiare parlare"
> Ti assicuro che c'è gente così, santiddio.
> Gente di 50 anni.
> ...



Se tu conosci 10 ebeti io te ne posso portare altrettanti che il 18 maggio o il 1 giugno non riapriranno. Poi se a te fa così tanto piacere restare ai domiciliari e farti negare ogni diritto, FARTI NEGARE OGNI DIRITTO, puoi benissimo farlo ma questa é dittatura bella e buona


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Aprile 2020)

Voi avete capito se si possono raggiungere le seconde case (nella stessa provincia)?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

Dopo averci dormito sopra, devo dire che, ahimè, in Lombardia abbiamo ancora davvero troppi casi.
Lasciandoci liberi di muoverci ad eccezione del lavoro, si rischia davvero di portare il virus nei nuclei dove ancora non c'è ( succederebbe al 100% ragazzi)

Non è un virus che in 2 giorni salta fuori ma va da 2 a 15, e con migliaia di positivi circolanti, quando scoppierebbe il bubbone la situazione sarebbe già forse irrisolvibile. Devono calare ancora per rischiare meno.

L' unica cosa che non comprendo, è perchè dalla Toscana in giù non si possa riaprire, ma voglio credere che ci sia un motivo tecnico e logico a cui noi non abbiamo pensato

Di certo, per chi Governa sarebbe molto più semplice e infinitamente meno stressante lasciarci tutti liberi.

Che palle, sti cinesi del cavolo ci hanno dannatamente complicato la vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un altro mese è per sempre, purtroppo.



Però anche i ristoratori sono un po' in confusione, lecito eh...perché molti di loro chiedevano di NON riaprire con le regole nuove..è davvero il settore messo più in ginocchio temo..speriamo almeno che con l'asporto qualcuno si salvi


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2020)

non potete andare dalle fidanzate purtroppo


"Durante la cabina di regia con governatori e sindaci, il presidente Conte si sia lasciato scappare la parola «fidanzati», che in tv si è ben guardato dal ripetere."


Corriere della Sera


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Potrò andare dalla mia ragazza o no? Non si capisce nulla



no


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dopo averci dormito sopra, devo dire che, ahimè, in Lombardia abbiamo ancora davvero troppi casi.
> Lasciandoci liberi di muoverci ad eccezione del lavoro, si rischia davvero di portare il virus nei nuclei dove ancora non c'è ( succederebbe al 100% ragazzi)
> 
> Non è un virus che in 2 giorni salta fuori ma va da 2 a 15, e con migliaia di positivi circolanti, quando scoppierebbe il bubbone la situazione sarebbe già forse irrisolvibile. Devono calare ancora per rischiare meno.
> ...



Giusto così, è inevitabile, dobbiamo assumerci il rischio.
Secondo me, parlando di Milano, tra 2 settimane avremo casi in aumento.


----------



## Lambro (27 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io prima che scoppiasse tutto il putiferio, parlando con un tizio di questa situazione, e "avvertendolo" del pericolo imminente, mi sono sentito rispondere:"Ma tanto io c'ho gli ORMONI forti".
> 
> Sta gente vota.



Madonna santa , incredibile.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Voi avete capito se si possono raggiungere le seconde case (nella stessa provincia)?



Bisogna leggere bene il decreto, 
ma sicuramente bisogna capire l'azione di ogni regione...poiché non sarà ovunque uguale.

In base a ciò ascoltato ieri sera, 
non si può andare in una seconda casa per villeggiatura, ad esempio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Aprile 2020)

Mezz’ora abbondante di sbrodolamenti sull’operato del governo.. e a livello di contenuti avremmo appreso di più guardando su youtube quello che scavano piscine e case nelle jungle.
Ma in mano a chi siamo?! Non si è capito quasi una mazza tranne che questi ebeti trattano ancora l italia tutta allo stesso modo!! E che la fase due è in realta la fase 1 a cui danno un nome diverso.. un pó come per l’europa... han cambiato il nome e le sigle e così millantano vittorie. Epico il passaggio sui paesi europei che. Ci chiedono i testi dei dpcm per copiarli...


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema di cui non avete parlato è se il governo,ancora una volta,permetterà agli amministratori locali di perseverare con ordinanze incostituzionali per continuare uno standard più restrittivo di quello nazionale.
> continueremmo un altro mese con l'assurdo che taluni fuori dalle zone più coinvolte avranno più cautela e ripartiranno più tardi con una parvenza di normalità,mentre quelli a maggiore rischio con più mobilità e contagi lo faranno prima cosa che evidentemente non gioverebbe il decrescere della famosa curva.
> paradossale certo,ma senza un chiaro segnale del governo per evitarlo andrà proprio così.
> purtroppo le prefetture si stanno mostrando poco pronte a reagire immediatamente.



ecco qua il guaio appena trovato leggendo il dpcm,pagina 20 alle disposizioni finali.

2-Si continuano ad applicare misure di contenimento più restrittive adottate dalle regioni,anche d'intesa con il ministero della salute,relativamente a specifiche aree del territorio regionale

in aggiunta all'inizio "legittima" i sindaci a chiudere gli spazi pubblici se non riesce a vigilare.


----------



## Black (27 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa del 26 aprile, *Giuseppe Conte* ha inaugurato la fase 2 che partirà il 4 maggio ed ha dichiarato: "_Grazie ai sacrifici fatti, stiamo contenendo la pandemia. Non era facile, perchè c'erano dei momenti in cui la pandemia sembrava sfuggita di mano. Grazie a tutti, da nord a sud_."
> 
> Inoltre, ha aggiunto: "_In questa *fase 2, la curva del contagio potrà risalire, dobbiamo dircelo questo rischio c'è e dobbiamo assumercelo*. Nella fase 2, sarà fondamentale mantenere le distanze di sicurezza e assumerci le responsabilità. Distanze di sicurezza. Teniamo conto che gli scienziati e gli esperti dicono che uno su quattro casi si diffonde in ambiti familiari. *Se non rispettiamo la distanza, la curva risalirà e potrà andare fuori controllo. Aumenteranno i nostri morti, i nostri defunti ed avremo danni per la nostra economia*. Il nostro governo dovrà monitorare affinchè la curva non risalga ed intervenire nel caso la situazione diventi critica_. "
> 
> ...



ci hanno illuso per settimane con questa fase 2, ma in realtà cambia pochissimo. Basta non se ne può più, che se ne vadano a f... c..


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2020)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Voi avete capito se si possono raggiungere le seconde case (nella stessa provincia)?



ho letto tutte le 70 pagine e non è vietato espressamente stavolta,contrariamente al passato,quindi di regola permesso entro la regione ovviamente.
sempre che il tuo governatore di regione non inventi qualche diavoleria,si intende


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Un passaggio fondamentale di Conte è stato quello relativo al potere concesso ai sindaci e ai governatori delle varie regioni.
In teoria possiamo uscire per una passeggiata come per fare una corsetta ma sempre con l'indicazione di non creare assembramenti.
Ne consegue che posti come ville comunali, lungo mare, ecc ecc restano per ora aperti ma ai vari sindaci spetta il compito di vigilare, valutare e agire di conseguenza.
Ed ecco che se il pensiero di uno diventa il pensieri di molti inizieranno con le chiusure.
Ma come se ne esce???
Ci sono posti che sono per antonomasia da 'assembramento'.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho letto tutte le 70 pagine e non è vietato espressamente stavolta,contrariamente al passato,quindi di regola permesso entro la regione ovviamente.
> sempre che il tuo governatore di regione non inventi qualche diavoleria,si intende



Si sta ancora ragionando su questo aspetto perchè ci sono dei dubbi.
Secondo il corriere si va verso il NO per gli spostamenti verso le seconde case.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si sta ancora ragionando su questo aspetto perchè ci sono dei dubbi.
> Secondo il corriere si va verso il NO per gli spostamenti verso le seconde case.



è ufficiale,non una bozza.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2020)

Ma io posso con il nuovo decreto andare a fare la spesa in un supermercato diverso da quello vicino casa mia che è carissimo? Quindi spostarmi di 10 km, fuori comune, per fare la spesa?

E inoltre, dovesse riaprire un negozio per bambini a 40km da casa mia posso andare a ritirare merce che è li ferma da due mesi?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> è ufficiale,non una bozza.



Si ma ci sono particolari che ,di fatto, decideranno i sindaci e i governatori.
I 'buchi neri' del decreto, appunto, come questa delle seconde case, saranno decifrati da loro.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dopo averci dormito sopra, devo dire che, ahimè, in Lombardia abbiamo ancora davvero troppi casi.
> Lasciandoci liberi di muoverci ad eccezione del lavoro, si rischia davvero di portare il virus nei nuclei dove ancora non c'è ( succederebbe al 100% ragazzi)
> 
> Non è un virus che in 2 giorni salta fuori ma va da 2 a 15, e con migliaia di positivi circolanti, quando scoppierebbe il bubbone la situazione sarebbe già forse irrisolvibile. Devono calare ancora per rischiare meno.
> ...



In Lombardia hanno fatto un disastro ma non possiamo aspettare il contagio zero perché ci vorranno mesi e ci vorranno mesi pure per calare un po’ i contagi. Non ci resta che conviverci c’è poco da fare. Anche perché questo lockdown è stato un mezzo fallimento, spiace dirlo ma è cosi


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io posso con il nuovo decreto andare a fare la spesa in un supermercato diverso da quello vicino casa mia che è carissimo? Quindi spostarmi di 10 km, fuori comune, per fare la spesa?
> 
> E inoltre, dovesse riaprire un negozio per bambini a 40km da casa mia posso andare a ritirare merce che è li ferma da due mesi?



In teoria no.
Ci si può spostare solo per motivi lavorativi o di salute, linee guida confermate dal precedente decreto, con l'aggiunta che ora ci si può spostare in tutta la regione per far visita ai parenti.
Resta l'autocertificazione.
E' chiaro che l'ultimo passaggio offrirà assist clamorosi a tutti per giustificare spostamenti fino ad oggi non consentiti.
Ci vorrà buon senso.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Giusto così, è inevitabile, dobbiamo assumerci il rischio.
> Secondo me, parlando di Milano, tra 2 settimane avremo casi in aumento.



E quindi? Lockdown per sempre? Cominciamo a dichiarare fallimento?


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In teoria no.
> Ci si può spostare solo per motivi lavorativi o di salute, linee guida confermate dal precedente decreto, con l'aggiunta che ora ci si può spostare in tutta la regione per far visita ai parenti.
> Resta l'autocertificazione.
> E' chiaro che l'ultimo passaggio offrirà assist clamorosi a tutti per giustificare spostamenti fino ad oggi non consentiti.
> Ci vorrà buon senso.



Ma quindi che senso ha aver ampliato gli spostamenti alla regione se poi devi fare comunque tutto nel tuo comune?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In Lombardia hanno fatto un disastro ma non possiamo aspettare il contagio zero perché ci vorranno mesi e ci vorranno mesi pure per calare un po’ i contagi. Non ci resta che conviverci c’è poco da fare. Anche perché questo lockdown è stato un mezzo fallimento, spiace dirlo ma è cosi



Il lockdown non è stato un fallimento. Dici cosi perchè sei imparziale ( e ti capisco, anche io fatico ad esserlo, ho la fidanzata che non vedo da 2 mesi)

Ma prima moriva un mio conoscente al giorno, adesso non succede più. Ha funzionato.

E' evidente che l' obbiettivo non sia il contagio zero, ma siamo ancora a 1000 al giorno solo in Lombardia, senza contare i sommersi.

Chissà quanti sono. E' presto, brutto da dire ma sono ancora troppi...

L' impossibilità di fare un vero lockdown per questioni economiche, ha inesorabilmente portato ad un allungamento delle misure restrittive, inutile girarci intorno.

Ci abbiamo sperato accadesse il contrario, ma purtroppo la matematica non è un' opinione.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E quindi? Lockdown per sempre? Cominciamo a dichiarare fallimento?



Sono a casa da 2 mesi, 
penso di avere il cervello sotto pressione e di non ragionare più con serenità.

Purtroppo sto diventando molto negativo e mi sembra di percepire che ogni socializzazione voglia sfociare in discussione, 
con quel barlume di razionalità che ancora mi è rimasta, 

ti invito a rileggere il mio commento... grazie.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un passaggio fondamentale di Conte è stato quello relativo al potere concesso ai sindaci e ai governatori delle varie regioni.
> In teoria possiamo uscire per una passeggiata come per fare una corsetta ma sempre con l'indicazione di non creare assembramenti.
> Ne consegue che posti come ville comunali, lungo mare, ecc ecc restano per ora aperti ma ai vari sindaci spetta il compito di vigilare, valutare e agire di conseguenza.
> Ed ecco che se il pensiero di uno diventa il pensieri di molti inizieranno con le chiusure.
> ...



Infatti è solamente una presa per i fondelli perché andrà a finire come la prima volta e in più lui si sgrava da ogni responsabilità


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In Lombardia hanno fatto un disastro ma non possiamo aspettare il contagio zero perché ci vorranno mesi e ci vorranno mesi pure per calare un po’ i contagi. Non ci resta che conviverci c’è poco da fare. Anche perché questo lockdown è stato un mezzo fallimento, spiace dirlo ma è cosi



E' ovvio sia stato un fallimento, alla stragrande maggioranza della gente che stava male (anche con sintomi lievi) non gli è stato fatto il tampone, è stata lasciata a guarire a casa ufficialmente di influenza, dopo sette/dieci giorni una volta ripresi è naturalmente uscita di casa...ed è li che che vanno in giro a spargere il virus che si è visto su quelli sottoposti al tampone, nonostante un'ottimo stato di salute, la cura virale ti dura 20-30-40 a volte 60 giorni!!!

Era ovvio un lockdown fatto cosi serviva a poco...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quindi che senso ha aver ampliato gli spostamenti alla regione se poi devi fare comunque tutto nel tuo comune?



E' stato aggiunto un permesso speciale per spostarsi dentro la regione per poter frequentare o far visita ai parenti.
Solo questo.
E' cambiato ben poco rispetto al precedente decreto.
Ci si sposta solo per lavoro e per motivi di salute.
In compenso si potrà fare una passeggiata, andare al parco , allenarsi come meglio si crede rispettando le distanze.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' stato aggiunto un permesso speciale per spostarsi dentro la regione per poter frequentare o far visita ai parenti.
> Solo questo.
> E' cambiato ben poco rispetto al precedente decreto.
> Ci si sposta solo per lavoro e per motivi di salute.
> In compenso si potrà fare una passeggiata, andare al parco , allenarsi come meglio si crede rispettando le distanze.



Comunque a me le cose per mia figlia ferme da due mesi in un magazzino servono. Non sono ricco da potermele ricomprare perchè non mi consentono di andare a prenderle. Qua mi toccherà chiamare in prefettura per farmi fare un permesso, non vedo alternative.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti è solamente una presa per i fondelli perché andrà a finire come la prima volta e in più lui si sgrava da ogni responsabilità



Questo però si ricollega a quanto dicevamo ieri relativamente al fatto che l'italia è un paese grande e le abitudini andrebbero studiate località per località, regione per regione.
Ho la sensazione però che le peculiarità di ogni zona saranno i tasti dolenti : a te magari impediranno di passeggiare ai navigli che il sindaco chiuderà se la gente si dovesse riversare in massa, a me chiuderanno il lungo mare se il pensiero di uno diviene il pensiero di tutti.
Praticamente ci danno l'osso e ce lo sfilano di bocca se non lo '''meritiamo'''.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ovvio sia stato un fallimento, alla stragrande maggioranza della gente che stava male (anche con sintomi lievi) non gli è stato fatto il tampone, è stata lasciata a guarire a casa ufficialmente di influenza, dopo sette/dieci giorni una volta ripresi è naturalmente uscita di casa...ed è li che che vanno in giro a spargere il virus che si è visto su quelli sottoposti al tampone, nonostante un'ottimo stato di salute, la cura virale ti dura 20-30-40 a volte 60 giorni!!!
> 
> Era ovvio un lockdown fatto cosi serviva a poco...



Ci sono stati degli errori sulle tempistiche e i modi, 
ma i risultati determinato se il lockdown ha funzionato e sta funzionando.

Dal momento che le curve sono tutte in regressione, tutte, 
è più corretto, secondo me, affermare che il lock down ha funzionato, come un diesel, ma ha funzionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque a me le cose per mia figlia ferme da due mesi in un magazzino servono. Non sono ricco da potermele ricomprare perchè non mi consentono di andare a prenderle. Qua mi toccherà chiamare in prefettura per farmi fare un permesso, non vedo alternative.



Il tuo è un caso eccezionale, credo non ci saranno problemi.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il lockdown non è stato un fallimento. Dici cosi perchè sei imparziale ( e ti capisco, anche io fatico ad esserlo, ho la fidanzata che non vedo da 2 mesi)
> 
> Ma prima moriva un mio conoscente al giorno, adesso non succede più. Ha funzionato.
> 
> ...



Dopo 2 mesi e dico 2 mesi siamo a 2500 contagi al giorno e 25 mila morti. Il lockdown se lo dovevi fare andava fatto come si deve come
In Cina ( e mi fanno schifo i cinesi). Adesso che cosa pretendono? Continuiamo così? Continuano la segregazione? Non ce la si fa più per mille motivi e vedrai che la gente continuerà ad uscire più di prima. Saremo come sempre gli ultimi ad uscire da tutta questa storia. A Bergamo moriva un conoscente al giorno, lo so è terribile ma sono le conseguenze del disastro combinato che purtroppo era logico avemmo pagato. Ora il virus ha fatto la sfuriata e piano piano è meno pesante...non possiamo rimanere così e te lo dico io che ho miei che lo hanno beccato e non è stato certo facile


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sono a casa da 2 mesi,
> penso di avere il cervello sotto pressione e di non ragionare più con serenità.
> 
> Purtroppo sto diventando molto negativo e mi sembra di percepire che ogni socializzazione voglia sfociare in discussione,
> ...



Sono sotto pressione pure io e non è un attacco a te. Il post l’ho letto


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tuo è un caso eccezionale, credo non ci saranno problemi.



Me lo auguro. Ma devo fare 30 e passa km ad andare, 30 e passa a tornare...ormai mi hanno messo l'ansia per far tutto...le multe sono salate e tutto è sempre interpretabile...se trovi l'agente sensibile capisce e vai, se trovi il fenomeno volano multe da 500 euro...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ovvio sia stato un fallimento, alla stragrande maggioranza della gente che stava male (anche con sintomi lievi) non gli è stato fatto il tampone, è stata lasciata a guarire a casa ufficialmente di influenza, dopo sette/dieci giorni una volta ripresi è naturalmente uscita di casa...ed è li che che vanno in giro a spargere il virus che si è visto su quelli sottoposti al tampone, nonostante un'ottimo stato di salute, la cura virale ti dura 20-30-40 a volte 60 giorni!!!
> 
> Era ovvio un lockdown fatto cosi serviva a poco...



E allora? Ora cosa pretendono? Hanno combinato un disastro e ora lo paghino loro


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo però si ricollega a quanto dicevamo ieri relativamente al fatto che l'italia è un paese grande e le abitudini andrebbero studiate località per località, regione per regione.
> Ho la sensazione però che le peculiarità di ogni zona saranno i tasti dolenti : a te magari impediranno di passeggiare ai navigli che il sindaco chiuderà se la gente si dovesse riversare in massa, a me chiuderanno il lungo mare se il pensiero di uno diviene il pensiero di tutti.
> Praticamente ci danno l'osso e ce lo sfilano di bocca se non lo '''meritiamo'''.



Sono tutte bugie e falsità ormai..mi stanno tornado via il diavolo da dentro. Ero uno dei sostenitori del lockdown ma a pope a poco mi sono sentito preso per i fondelli. Adesso non ne posso più davvero


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati degli errori sulle tempistiche e i modi,
> ma i risultati determinato se il lockdown ha funzionato e sta funzionando.
> 
> Dal momento che le curve sono tutte in regressione, tutte,
> è più corretto, secondo me, affermare che il lock down ha funzionato, come un diesel, ma ha funzionato.



Ha funzionato, ma non in maniera netta, decisa. Qua in Veneto agli albori a Vo Euganeo hanno fatto tamponi a tutto il paesino ed hanno scoperto 60 "sani" che infettavano. Immaginati a Milano. Chiaro non si possano fare tamponi a tutta la popolazione, ma perlomeno ai malati si, non puoi chiamare al telefono dicendo che hai febbre, mal di gol, tosse e sentirti dire resta a casa e guarisci li...la percentuale sia infetto questo soggetto è alta...finchè a questo soggetto non fai un tampone non lo sai e se dovesse essere positivo non lo dovresti lasciar uscire finchè un tampone non da esito negativo...si fossero preparati per tempo a gennaio invece di minimizzare questo virus si sarebbero ridotti di molto i tempi di questo schifo....invece a distanza di mesi non si fanno ancora tamponi se uno non sta per morire...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati degli errori sulle tempistiche e i modi,
> ma i risultati determinato se il lockdown ha funzionato e sta funzionando.
> 
> Dal momento che le curve sono tutte in regressione, tutte,
> è più corretto, secondo me, affermare che il lock down ha funzionato, come un diesel, ma ha funzionato.



2 mesi e ancora siamo in questo stato. No non ha funzionato purtroppo, non ha funzionato come doveva un lockdown così potente. In Lombardia è stato praticamente nullo


----------



## sacchino (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti è solamente una presa per i fondelli perché andrà a finire come la prima volta e in più lui si sgrava da ogni responsabilità



Questo qui è peggio di Ponzio Pilato, ma come si fa a rimandare la responsabilità di aprire parchi, ville, ciclabili, spiagge e mercati ai Sindaci? E' ovvio che non apriranno niente, ma te lo vedi un sindaco di paese assumersi tale responsabilità dopo che probabilmete è anche stato colpito direttamente da qualche lutto?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha funzionato, ma non in maniera netta, decisa. Qua in Veneto agli albori a Vo Euganeo hanno fatto tamponi a tutto il paesino ed hanno scoperto 60 "sani" che infettavano. Immaginati a Milano. Chiaro non si possano fare tamponi a tutta la popolazione, ma perlomeno ai malati si, non puoi chiamare al telefono dicendo che hai febbre, mal di gol, tosse e sentirti dire resta a casa e guarisci li...la percentuale sia infetto questo soggetto è alta...finchè a questo soggetto non fai un tampone non lo sai e se dovesse essere positivo non lo dovresti lasciar uscire finchè un tampone non da esito negativo...si fossero preparati per tempo a gennaio invece di minimizzare questo virus si sarebbero ridotti di molto i tempi di questo schifo....invece a distanza di mesi non si fanno ancora tamponi se uno non sta per morire...



Ma infatti la situazione è scappata di mano già all’inizio. Sai quanti asintomatici o presunti guariti hanno infettato altre persone? Uno dei peggiori disastri mai visti la gestione di questa emergenza


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Questo qui è peggio di Ponzio Pilato, ma come si fa a rimandare la responsabilità di aprire parchi, ville, ciclabili, spiagge e mercati ai Sindaci? E' ovvio che non apriranno niente, ma te lo vedi un sindaco di paese assumersi tale responsabilità dopo che probabilmete è anche stato colpito direttamente da qualche lutto?



Perché è un 5 stelle...zero responsabilità e colpe sempre agli altri. Che schifo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro. Ma devo fare 30 e passa km ad andare, 30 e passa a tornare...ormai mi hanno messo l'ansia per far tutto...le multe sono salate e tutto è sempre interpretabile...se trovi l'agente sensibile capisce e vai, se trovi il fenomeno volano multe da 500 euro...



Guarda io non ti nego che col lavoro che faccio praticamente posso spostarmi a mio piacimento, non mi fermano e non mi fanno nemmeno far le file( esibisco il cartellino dell'ordine ed entro subito ma non ne ho mai approfittato) però so per certo che per quanto riguarda l'abbigliamento per i bambini hanno riconosciuto l'importanza del settore e ci si può spostare un minimo.

Puoi benissimo dire che hai fatto un ordine ed esibire bolla , scontrino , ricevuta da allegare all'autocertificazione.
Sta tranquillo.
Considera che ci sono paesini dove la roba nemmeno si trova ed è chiaro che bisogna 'sconfinare'.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono sotto pressione pure io e non è un attacco a te. Il post l’ho letto



Ho iniziato scrivendo "giusto cosi", 
la seconda frase indica una mia previsione, non una critica alla decisione presa.

Prevedo contagi in aumento, e vedremo in base ai numeri che cosa si deciderà di fare...


----------



## sacchino (27 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ovvio sia stato un fallimento, alla stragrande maggioranza della gente che stava male (anche con sintomi lievi) non gli è stato fatto il tampone, è stata lasciata a guarire a casa ufficialmente di influenza, dopo sette/dieci giorni una volta ripresi è naturalmente uscita di casa...ed è li che che vanno in giro a spargere il virus che si è visto su quelli sottoposti al tampone, nonostante un'ottimo stato di salute, la cura virale ti dura 20-30-40 a volte 60 giorni!!!
> 
> Era ovvio un lockdown fatto cosi serviva a poco...



Infatti non capisco perchè non hanno dato potere ai medici di base di considerare coronavirus chiunque manifestasse sintomi e di conseguenza metterlo in quarantena obbligatoria, almeno nel periodo più critico.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono tutte bugie e falsità ormai..mi stanno tornado via il diavolo da dentro. Ero uno dei sostenitori del lockdown ma a pope a poco mi sono sentito preso per i fondelli. Adesso non ne posso più davvero



Fratello , per ora fatti una passeggiata con la tua tipa e prenditi quello che ti è concesso.
Io ce l'ho fuori dal mio comune la ragazza e sono messo peggio di te, ahi.

Te la meriti un pò di normalità dopo lo stress familiare e personale che hai passato.
Sarà un amore casto e immacolato il tuo ma questo passa il convento in tempi di coronavirus.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 2 mesi e ancora siamo in questo stato. No non ha funzionato purtroppo, non ha funzionato come doveva un lockdown così potente. In Lombardia è stato praticamente nullo



Se fosse stato nullo, non avremmo le TI in regressione, ad esempio.

La Lombardia ha 1/6 della popolazione italiana, 
il lock down per arrivare a 0 prevedeva la chiusura di tutto stile Wuhan, 
infattibile per l'Italia e l'occidente in generale, secondo me ovviamente.


----------



## capitano4 (27 Aprile 2020)

Tutti bravi a lamentarsi, la verità è che al 7 marzo, giorno del lockdown, avevamo 10mila contagi, oggi siamo quasi a 200mila nonostante le restrizioni. L'unica mia speranza è quella che i miei conoscenti rimangano in salute e riescano a farcela economicamente. Per tutto il resto, non mi lamento, i miei genitori e soprattutto i miei nonni hanno dovuto fare dei sacrifici molto più pesanti, altro che andare a trovare la tipa.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato scrivendo "giusto cosi",
> la seconda frase indica una mia previsione, non una critica alla decisione presa.
> 
> Prevedo contagi in aumento, e vedremo in base ai numeri che cosa si deciderà di fare...


Si io dico solo che non possiamo continuare così...anche se c’è rischio


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fratello , per ora fatti una passeggiata con la tua tipa e prenditi quello che ti è concesso.
> Io ce l'ho fuori dal mio comune la ragazza e sono messo peggio di te, ahi.
> 
> Te la meriti un pò di normalità dopo lo stress familiare e personale che hai passato.
> Sarà un amore casto e immacolato il tuo ma questo passa il convento in tempi di coronavirus.



Sono sotto pressione da ogni punto di vista e immagino che tanti siano come me. Sono sull’orlo della depressione, non so che succederà col lavoro. Sono sconfortato. Di certo così non si può continuare e spero se ne rendano conto


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato nullo, non avremmo le TI in regressione, ad esempio.
> 
> La Lombardia ha 1/6 della popolazione italiana,
> il lock down per arrivare a 0 prevedeva la chiusura di tutto stile Wuhan,
> infattibile per l'Italia e l'occidente in generale, secondo me ovviamente.



Invece quel tipo di lockdown era l’unico possibile perché il nostro non è servito se non forse a mezzo servizio. Mi ricordo ancora: eh ma gli effetti non si vedono ancora! E tutti a ferie domani, nel week end, vedrete la prossima settimana è così via fino ad oggi. Se quel lockdown non si può fare, non si può fare manco il nostro se deve durare 6 mesi e vedrai che tireremo così almeno fino a luglio e mi sa che sarò pure disoccupato a questo punto


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono sotto pressione da ogni punto di vista e immagino che tanti siano come me. Sono sull’orlo della depressione, non so che succederà col lavoro. Sono sconfortato. Di certo così non si può continuare e spero se ne rendano conto



Si ma bisogna essere forti, non si può crollare alle prime difficoltà.

Capisco non siamo tutti uguali, ma per ora bisogna tener duro, passerà.

Passerà sicuramente.

Non è colpa di nessuno, se non dei cinesi e dell' OMS. 

Possiamo e DOBBIAMO arrabbiarci, sfogarci, ma la situazione è questa.

E va affrontata, non è un incubo in cui ti svegli al mattino e tutto è passato. 

Bisogna accettarlo, come le fasi del lutto. Se non si vuole impazzire.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono sotto pressione da ogni punto di vista e immagino che tanti siano come me. Sono sull’orlo della depressione, non so che succederà col lavoro. Sono sconfortato. Di certo così non si può continuare e spero se ne rendano conto



Guai a te haka!!!
Sei una persona intelligente e piena di interessi.
Cura il tuo spirito , la tua mente e il tuo corpo.
La fase due sarà un parziale ritorno alla vita e gioverà a tanti.
Certo, la normalità è ben lontana ma speriamo anche l'incubo sia un lontano ricordo.
Ora hai solo bisogno di passeggiare, prendere sole, riprendere i contatti con la tua amata .
Con noi tutti ci hai parlato pure troppo


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma bisogna essere forti, non si può crollare alle prime difficoltà.
> 
> Capisco non siamo tutti uguali, ma per ora bisogna tener duro, passerà.
> 
> ...



Prime difficoltà non direi dato che si è scatenato un casino in 2 mesi..e ho dovuto gestire pure i miei che sono beccati sto virus..
A lungo andare si impazzisce te lo garantisco. 
La colpa è anche di quarto governo imbarazzante però. Ecco perche prima o poi sclero


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2020)

Sarà perché ho ricominciato a lavorare da 3 settimane e mi appresto a far la quarta settimana lavorativa, ma boh. Io sto bene mentalmente e fisicamente... Cioè secondo me in questo Forum vige un atmosfera a dir poco catastrofica! Atmosfera che percepisco solo qua. Onestamente questa cosa faccio fatica a capirla. Prima si esponevano i nuovi contagiati nello stesso modo che venivano esposti dalla protezione civile, poi quando hanno incominciato a diminuire si è cambiato il modo, quasi a voler gonfiare i numeri per creare panico. Onestamente non so che pensare. Non è un attacco verso il forum, ci mancherebbe. È solo un esporre la propria opinione.

Io abito vicino alla Svizzera e vi posso garantire che loro se ne fregano. Il Coronavirus lo hanno praticamente fatto tutti! Tu se vai a St.Moritz è dura che incontri una persona che non ha preso il virus... C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nelle morti Italiane e in tutto questo panico. Io resto della mia idea che gli anziani in Italia non sono nemmeno stati curati e questo fin dall'inizio. Per me li hanno lasciati morire su direttiva ben precisa dei piani alti.

Si è capito che ormai bisogna conviverci con questo Virus, quindi tanto vale ri aprire tutto con le dovute precauzioni. Obbligo di mascherine e guanti per tutti e obbligo della distanza di sicurezza. Che senso ha tenere ancora chiuso? Boh. Alla fine salterà fuori che il Coronavirus lo abbiamo già fatto tutti o quasi e che c'è sotto qualcosa di molto losco. 

Ripeto: Io paura di uscire, di tornare alla mia vita di sempre, di godermela etc. Proprio non ne ho!


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guai a te haka!!!
> Sei una persona intelligente e piena di interessi.
> Cura il tuo spirito , la tua mente e il tuo corpo.
> La fase due sarà un parziale ritorno alla vita e gioverà a tanti.
> ...



Ho paura per il futuro amico...
La situazione economica, il lavoro, le libertà, mio padre che tornerà in trincea...
Fortunatamente ho davvero tanti interessi: leggo libri in continuazione, gioco coi videogame, vedo film, disegno, faccio approfondimenti storici e questo in parte aiuta ma non posso ad esempio dedicarmi al fisico, io facevo 4 volte palestra e 2 corsa e non posso fare più nulla.
Mi manca la mia metà...mi mancano tante cose. Ma il problema è che non ho assolutamente fiducia in chi ci governa ed è per questo che mi rabbuio. Voglio solo capire fino a quando potremo reggere...

Ps meno male che ci siete voi 
Almeno parlo con gente che merita 

Ps2 sono Edo


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà perché ho ricominciato a lavorare da 3 settimane e mi appresto a far la quarta settimana lavorativa, ma boh. Io sto bene mentalmente e fisicamente... Cioè secondo me in questo Forum vige un atmosfera a dir poco catastrofica! Atmosfera che percepisco solo qua. Onestamente questa cosa faccio fatica a capirla. Prima si esponevano i nuovi contagiati nello stesso modo che venivano esposti dalla protezione civile, poi quando hanno incominciato a diminuire si è cambiato il modo, quasi a voler gonfiare i numeri per creare panico. Onestamente non so che pensare. Non è un attacco verso il forum, ci mancherebbe. È solo un esporre la propria opinione.
> 
> Io abito vicino alla Svizzera e vi posso garantire che loro se ne fregano. Il Coronavirus lo hanno praticamente fatto tutti! Tu se vai a St.Moritz è dura che incontri una persona che non ha preso il virus... C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nelle morti Italiane e in tutto questo panico. Io resto della mia idea che gli anziani in Italia non sono nemmeno stati curati e questo fin dall'inizio. Per me li hanno lasciati morire su direttiva ben precisa dei piani alti.
> 
> ...



Io anche comincio a pensarla così...
Ma non è il forum ad essere catastrofista e sto paese..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà perché ho ricominciato a lavorare da 3 settimane e mi appresto a far la quarta settimana lavorativa, ma boh. Io sto bene mentalmente e fisicamente... Cioè secondo me in questo Forum vige un atmosfera a dir poco catastrofica! Atmosfera che percepisco solo qua. Onestamente questa cosa faccio fatica a capirla. Prima si esponevano i nuovi contagiati nello stesso modo che venivano esposti dalla protezione civile, poi quando hanno incominciato a diminuire si è cambiato il modo, quasi a voler gonfiare i numeri per creare panico. Onestamente non so che pensare. Non è un attacco verso il forum, ci mancherebbe. È solo un esporre la propria opinione.
> 
> Io abito vicino alla Svizzera e vi posso garantire che loro se ne fregano. Il Coronavirus lo hanno praticamente fatto tutti! Tu se vai a St.Moritz è dura che incontri una persona che non ha preso il virus... C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nelle morti Italiane e in tutto questo panico. Io resto della mia idea che gli anziani in Italia non sono nemmeno stati curati e questo fin dall'inizio. Per me li hanno lasciati morire su direttiva ben precisa dei piani alti.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te al mille per mille...e non è la prima volta.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà perché ho ricominciato a lavorare da 3 settimane e mi appresto a far la quarta settimana lavorativa, ma boh. Io sto bene mentalmente e fisicamente... Cioè secondo me in questo Forum vige un atmosfera a dir poco catastrofica! Atmosfera che percepisco solo qua. Onestamente questa cosa faccio fatica a capirla. Prima si esponevano i nuovi contagiati nello stesso modo che venivano esposti dalla protezione civile, poi quando hanno incominciato a diminuire si è cambiato il modo, quasi a voler gonfiare i numeri per creare panico. Onestamente non so che pensare. Non è un attacco verso il forum, ci mancherebbe. È solo un esporre la propria opinione.
> 
> Io abito vicino alla Svizzera e vi posso garantire che loro se ne fregano. Il Coronavirus lo hanno praticamente fatto tutti! Tu se vai a St.Moritz è dura che incontri una persona che non ha preso il virus... C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nelle morti Italiane e in tutto questo panico. Io resto della mia idea che gli anziani in Italia non sono nemmeno stati curati e questo fin dall'inizio. Per me li hanno lasciati morire su direttiva ben precisa dei piani alti.
> 
> ...



La Svizzera ha meno abitanti della Lombardia, e quasi 2.000 persone sono morte anche da loro.

Semplicemente se ne fregheranno a differenza nostra.

Onestamente lo trovo un punto a nostro favore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io anche comincio a pensarla così...
> Ma non è il forum ad essere catastrofista e sto paese..



Io ti posso dire il rapporto che ho tra i miei colleghi: Noi siamo gli stessi di prima. È vero che siamo degli scemotti di nostro, però le 8 ore le passiamo a dir cavolate. Io al lavoro quando son da solo (la maggior parte del tempo) la mascherina non la tengo. Ormai la situazione è questa è inutile star qui a rimuginare come dei matti. Chiaro che se tu sei a casa da solo, lontano dai tuoi cari e lontano dalla donna che ami, non è dura.... Ma molto più che dura! 



Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te al mille per mille...e non è la prima volta.



Mi fa molto piacere  



pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Svizzera ha meno abitanti della Lombardia, e quasi 2.000 persone sono morte anche da loro.
> 
> Semplicemente se ne fregheranno a differenza nostra.
> 
> Onestamente lo trovo un punto a nostro favore.



Si ma loro se ne sono fregati dai! Hanno chiuso millenni dopo noi con frontalieri che continuavano a fare avanti e indietro! Uno dei miei migliori amici fa il frontaliere, non ha mai smesso di lavorare eh. Il rapporto tra i loro morti e il loro fregarsene, pende a favore loro. Noi qua abbiamo chiuso tutto, ne abbiamo fatte di tutti i colori e continua a morire un sacco di gente! Non torna e basta.

Mio fratello al 99% ha fatto il coronavirus. Ha avuto tutti i sintomi, ma non gli hanno fatto il tampone. Ha pure avvisato la sua ditta e gli hanno detto comunque di andare a lavorare... Lui ora sta bene, così come il suo bimbo e la sua donna. Stessa cosa dicasi dei suoi colleghi di lavoro. C'è troppa disuguaglianza tra gli anziani e i giovani... Non sta ne in cielo ne in terra dal mio punto di vista. Poi io non sono un medico, né uno specialista e nemmeno un complottista, semplicemente mi pongo dei dubbi quando vedo qualcosa di strano.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ti posso dire il rapporto che ho tra i miei colleghi: Noi siamo gli stessi di prima. È vero che siamo degli scemotti di nostro, però le 8 ore le passiamo a dir cavolate. Io al lavoro quando son da solo (la maggior parte del tempo) la mascherina non la tengo. Ormai la situazione è questa è inutile star qui a rimuginare come dei matti. Chiaro che se tu sei a casa da solo, lontano dai tuoi cari e lontano dalla donna che ami, non è dura.... Ma molto più che dura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E anche qui sono d’accordo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ti posso dire il rapporto che ho tra i miei colleghi: Noi siamo gli stessi di prima. È vero che siamo degli scemotti di nostro, però le 8 ore le passiamo a dir cavolate. Io al lavoro quando son da solo (la maggior parte del tempo) la mascherina non la tengo. Ormai la situazione è questa è inutile star qui a rimuginare come dei matti. Chiaro che se tu sei a casa da solo, lontano dai tuoi cari e lontano dalla donna che ami, non è dura.... Ma molto più che dura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh, forse la penso diversamente da te, perchè spero che quando sarò vecchio io non mi tratteranno come carne da macello, e faranno di tutto per non farmi schiattare.

In Italia ne sono morti a migliaia, non è stato un film horror. Ma realtà.

Senza freni, finiremmo con almeno a 100.000 morti in Italia ( ad essere ottimisti eh)

Son dati di fatto incontestabili secondo me.

Con 2 mesi ai domiciliari, finiremo comunque con 30/40 mila vittime. 
Per alcuni son solo numeri probabilmente.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

Ragazzi, se convivete con la vostra partner e volete raggiungerla o essere raggiunti, esiste il rientro presso il domicilio, dove vivete insieme. Chiaramente non è possibile fare avanti e indietro e anche il ricongiungimento deve essere “definitivo”, ma secondo me hanno reintrodotto la possibilità implicitamente anche per permettere questo, addirittura tra regioni differenti.


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se convivete con la vostra partner e volete raggiungerla o essere raggiunti, esiste il rientro presso il domicilio, dove vivete insieme. Chiaramente non è possibile fare avanti e indietro e anche il ricongiungimento deve essere “definitivo”, ma secondo me hanno reintrodotto la possibilità implicitamente anche per permettere questo, addirittura tra regioni differenti.



si anche io penso cosi.
comunque, è chiaro se entrambi vivete coi genitori in case separate è grigia la questione. ma non è colpa di nessuno.
se uno dei due ha la casa, secondo me con un po di tricks si puo "rapire" il proprio partner... mentre fa jogging o in una tappa sulla via di casa verso i parenti o se entrambi andate a prendere cibo da asporto allo stesso ristorante... e portarselo a casa.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se convivete con la vostra partner e volete raggiungerla o essere raggiunti, esiste il rientro presso il domicilio, dove vivete insieme. Chiaramente non è possibile fare avanti e indietro e anche il ricongiungimento deve essere “definitivo”, ma secondo me hanno reintrodotto la possibilità implicitamente anche per permettere questo, addirittura tra regioni differenti.





cris ha scritto:


> si anche io penso cosi.
> comunque, è chiaro se entrambi vivete coi genitori in case separate è grigia la questione. ma non è colpa di nessuno.
> se uno dei due ha la casa, secondo me con un po di tricks si puo "rapire" il proprio partner... mentre fa jogging o in una tappa sulla via di casa verso i parenti o se entrambi andate a prendere cibo da asporto allo stesso ristorante... e portarselo a casa.



e per chi vive solo il week end con la propria ragazza e non ha possibilità di fare altrimenti? come l' aggiusta?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà perché ho ricominciato a lavorare da 3 settimane e mi appresto a far la quarta settimana lavorativa, ma boh. Io sto bene mentalmente e fisicamente... Cioè secondo me in questo Forum vige un atmosfera a dir poco catastrofica! Atmosfera che percepisco solo qua. Onestamente questa cosa faccio fatica a capirla. Prima si esponevano i nuovi contagiati nello stesso modo che venivano esposti dalla protezione civile, poi quando hanno incominciato a diminuire si è cambiato il modo, quasi a voler gonfiare i numeri per creare panico. Onestamente non so che pensare. Non è un attacco verso il forum, ci mancherebbe. È solo un esporre la propria opinione.
> 
> Io abito vicino alla Svizzera e vi posso garantire che loro se ne fregano. Il Coronavirus lo hanno praticamente fatto tutti! Tu se vai a St.Moritz è dura che incontri una persona che non ha preso il virus... C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nelle morti Italiane e in tutto questo panico. Io resto della mia idea che gli anziani in Italia non sono nemmeno stati curati e questo fin dall'inizio. Per me li hanno lasciati morire su direttiva ben precisa dei piani alti.
> 
> ...



In svizzera anche nella fase zero hanno consentito assembramenti di 4-5 persone.
La loro base di partenza quindi è decisamente e nettamente migliore sia in termini di ripartenza che in termini di vita sociale.
Poi , consentimi, il fatto che tu stia lavorando non è cosa da poco ed è chiaro tu ne guadagni in serenità mentale e fisica.
Qua c'è gente che il lavoro lo ha perso o non ha certezze sul domani, il senno parte sulla luna e ne servirebbero di 'astolfi'.

Fosse per molti cittadini riapriremmo tutto e torneremmo pure a vivere, non fosse che siamo in mano a un governo che a molti non convince, come se non bastasse il vurus da solo , presunto o tale, a rovinare il sonno.
Riassunta in breve la nostra odissea.


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarà perché ho ricominciato a lavorare da 3 settimane e mi appresto a far la quarta settimana lavorativa, ma boh. Io sto bene mentalmente e fisicamente... Cioè secondo me in questo Forum vige un atmosfera a dir poco catastrofica! Atmosfera che percepisco solo qua. Onestamente questa cosa faccio fatica a capirla. Prima si esponevano i nuovi contagiati nello stesso modo che venivano esposti dalla protezione civile, poi quando hanno incominciato a diminuire si è cambiato il modo, quasi a voler gonfiare i numeri per creare panico. Onestamente non so che pensare. Non è un attacco verso il forum, ci mancherebbe. È solo un esporre la propria opinione.
> 
> Io abito vicino alla Svizzera e vi posso garantire che loro se ne fregano. Il Coronavirus lo hanno praticamente fatto tutti! Tu se vai a St.Moritz è dura che incontri una persona che non ha preso il virus... C'è qualcosa che non mi torna nelle morti Italiane e in tutto questo panico. Io resto della mia idea che gli anziani in Italia non sono nemmeno stati curati e questo fin dall'inizio. Per me li hanno lasciati morire su direttiva ben precisa dei piani alti.
> 
> ...



Non penso sia il forum in se ma è la situazione attuale, c'è parecchio catastrofismo, a stare ad ascoltare la gente sembra che moriremo tutti di fame o di covid.

Io penso che bisogna avere un criterio di valutazione per ogni momento. è evidente che a marzo era praticamente l'apocalisse e bisognava tenre chiuso ed "aver paura", ora è evidentemente in ridimensionamento la situazione. non bisogna fare l'errore di abbassare la guardia ma le cose stanno andando oggettivamente meglio, soprattutto fuori dalla lombardia.

le cose che si potranno fare in piu dal 4 maggio mi sembra che possano dare sollievo a tanta gente, si puo fare sport senza essere inseguito dai droni, si puo girare un po di piu anche per motivi "meno importanti" come il recarsi al bar e ristoranti a prendere cibo da portarsi a casa (cosi anche loro riprendono a fatturare con l'asporto), si possono andare a visitare i parenti (e in casa mica stanno a indagare se dai un abbraccio o meno a qualcuno).
se condiamo tutto con un po di buonsenso, ne usciremo.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> si anche io penso cosi.
> comunque, è chiaro se entrambi vivete coi genitori in case separate è grigia la questione. ma non è colpa di nessuno.
> se uno dei due ha la casa, secondo me con un po di tricks si puo "rapire" il proprio partner... mentre fa jogging o in una tappa sulla via di casa verso i parenti o se entrambi andate a prendere cibo da asporto allo stesso ristorante... e portarselo a casa.



Il domicilio non è soggetto a pubblicità ufficiale, se vengono a controllare cosa ti dicono? Trovano il partner che effettivamente vive lì. Se invece entrambi i fidanzati vivono coi genitori la vedo nerissima, devono essere disposti a prendersi in casa
Una persona per un tempo indefinito.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> e per chi vive solo il week end con la propria ragazza e non ha possibilità di fare altrimenti? come l' aggiusta?



Dipende. Hai la possibilità di farla stare da te “comodamente” 7 giorni a settimana per almeno un mese?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> si anche io penso cosi.
> comunque, è chiaro se entrambi vivete coi genitori in case separate è grigia la questione. ma non è colpa di nessuno.
> se uno dei due ha la casa, secondo me con un po di tricks si puo "rapire" il proprio partner... mentre fa jogging o in una tappa sulla via di casa verso i parenti o se entrambi andate a prendere cibo da asporto allo stesso ristorante... e portarselo a casa.



E' cosi.
Non è consentito ma è raggirabile . 
Nella fase due hanno riconosciuto la famiglia, non la fidanzata.
Se si abita nello stesso comune comunque è facile e consentito vedersi(passeggiata assieme rispettando distanze e barriere), in comuni diversi si è tecnicamente tagliati fuori.


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> e per chi vive solo il week end con la propria ragazza e non ha possibilità di fare altrimenti? come l' aggiusta?



Dipende, questa dimora è distante? e sul tragitto casa-lavoro o casa-parenti o casa-ristorante da asporto?


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> e per chi vive solo il week end con la propria ragazza e non ha possibilità di fare altrimenti? come l' aggiusta?


Vai a prendere cibo da asporto vicino casa sua. Ho scritto qualche pagina fa come eludere facilmente il tutto e farsi una sana e sacrosanta scopata dopo due mesi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Dipende, questa dimora è distante? e sul tragitto casa-lavoro o casa-parenti o casa-ristorante da asporto?





Dexter ha scritto:


> Vai a prendere cibo a domicilio vicino casa sua. Ho scritto qualche pagina fa come eludere facilmente il tutto e farsi una sana e sacrosanta scopata dopo due mesi.



Nada. sta a 80 km


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il domicilio non è soggetto a pubblicità ufficiale, se vengono a controllare cosa ti dicono? Trovano il partner che effettivamente vive lì. Se invece entrambi i fidanzati vivono coi genitori la vedo nerissima, devono essere disposti a prendersi in casa
> Una persona per un tempo indefinito.



Ne parlavamo ieri : in genere questi tipi di controllo si fanno sulla base di domicilio, residenza, contratti di locazione, contratti di energia elettrica, medico curante, contratti di lavoro.
Secondo me per stare tranquilli al 100% si dovrebbe cambiare il domicilio e allora si è inappuntabili.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dipende. Hai la possibilità di farla stare da te “comodamente” 7 giorni a settimana per almeno un mese?



Nada. Sono nella melma, nulla terrò il pene in saccoccia.


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nada. sta a 80 km



azz, allora sei nella melma. mi dispiace.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> e per chi vive solo il week end con la propria ragazza e non ha possibilità di fare altrimenti? come l' aggiusta?



Lo prendi dove non batte il sole come me...


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne parlavamo ieri : in genere questi tipi di controllo si fanno sulla base di domicilio, residenza, contratti di locazione, contratti di energia elettrica, medico curante, contratti di lavoro.
> Secondo me per stare tranquilli al 100% si dovrebbe cambiare il domicilio e allora si è inappuntabili.



Il domicilio non si cambia, non c’è un registro ufficiale dei domicili. Si può al massimo autocertificare con l’apposito modulo. Io ho una casa di proprietà, non ci sarebbe nulla di strano fosse tutto intestato a me; il medico curante resta legato alla residenza. Insomma, il
Domicilio crea un sacco di spazio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, forse la penso diversamente da te, perchè spero che quando sarò vecchio io non mi tratteranno come carne da macello, e faranno di tutto per non farmi schiattare.
> 
> In Italia ne sono morti a migliaia, non è stato un film horror. Ma realtà.
> 
> ...



Va bene così come hanno fatto, ormai è passato, non discuto questo. Ma c'è qualcosa che non torna. La moglie del mio caporeparto è infermiera, sai benissimo cosa significa fare quel lavoro in questo periodo. Ho saputo dal mio capo che ci son dottori che lavorano con i contagiati a cui non hanno tutt'ora fatto il tampone. Ti sembra una cosa normale? Ci si chiede perché ci sono ancora contagiati nonostante il lockdown. La cosa è semplice: È un lockdown fatto con il di dietro. I medici sono i primi che potrebbero essere degli untori, un paradosso direi. 

Non ripeto il resto, perché non avrebbe senso. 



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In svizzera anche nella fase zero hanno consentito assembramenti di 4-5 persone.
> La loro base di partenza quindi è decisamente e nettamente migliore sia in termini di ripartenza che in termini di vita sociale.
> Poi , consentimi, il fatto che tu stia lavorando non è cosa da poco ed è chiaro tu ne guadagni in serenità mentale e fisica.
> Qua c'è gente che il lavoro lo ha perso o non ha certezze sul domani, il senno parte sulla luna e ne servirebbero di 'astolfi'.
> ...



Appunto in Svizzera se ne fregano, mi sembra che non stiano portando via con il camion le bare. Io non sto dicendo che il lockdown è stata una mossa errata, mi sto ponendo dei dubbi e basta. 

Poi capisco lo stato d'animo descritto da te. Hai ragione. In qualche modo io ho cercato di dare un po' di speranza a tutti quanti. Vuoi perché lavoro, vuoi perché sono super allegro di natura, vuoi perché sono pazzo... Ma la situazione ora è migliore e se stiamo attenti, migliorerà ancora.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il domicilio non si cambia, non c’è un registro ufficiale dei domicili. Si può al massimo autocertificare con l’apposito modulo. Io ho una casa di proprietà, non ci sarebbe nulla di strano fosse tutto intestato a me; il medico curante resta legato alla residenza. Insomma, il
> Domicilio crea un sacco di spazio.



Il domicilio è la sede dei propri interessi che siano lavorativi o altri..non necessita di essere dichiarato perché si evince naturalmente. Si può chiedere di avere il domicilio presso altri tipo un avvocato o cose così per motivi di lavoro o di affari


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Va bene così come hanno fatto, ormai è passato, non discuto questo. Ma c'è qualcosa che non torna. La moglie del mio caporeparto è infermiera, sai benissimo cosa significa fare quel lavoro in questo periodo. Ho saputo dal mio capo che ci son dottori che lavorano con i contagiati a cui non hanno tutt'ora fatto il tampone. Ti sembra una cosa normale? Ci si chiede perché ci sono ancora contagiati nonostante il lockdown. La cosa è semplice: È un lockdown fatto con il di dietro. I medici sono i primi che potrebbero essere degli untori, un paradosso direi.
> 
> Non ripeto il resto, perché non avrebbe senso.
> 
> ...



Pensa che mio padre medico, contagiato covid, sta battagliando da quasi un mese con l’ats per avere un tampone..alla fine si è dovuta muovere la sua struttura che ha comprato o tamponi e glielo faranno privatamente. Ma ti pare normale? In Lombardia ovviamente..ma di che parliamo


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il domicilio è la sede dei propri interessi che siano lavorativi o altri..non necessita di essere dichiarato perché si evince naturalmente. Si può chiedere di avere il domicilio presso altri tipo un avvocato o cose così per motivi di lavoro o di affari



Esatto, ivi compresi interessi affettivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Va bene così come hanno fatto, ormai è passato, non discuto questo. Ma c'è qualcosa che non torna. La moglie del mio caporeparto è infermiera, sai benissimo cosa significa fare quel lavoro in questo periodo. Ho saputo dal mio capo che ci son dottori che lavorano con i contagiati a cui non hanno tutt'ora fatto il tampone. Ti sembra una cosa normale? Ci si chiede perché ci sono ancora contagiati nonostante il lockdown. La cosa è semplice: È un lockdown fatto con il di dietro. I medici sono i primi che potrebbero essere degli untori, un paradosso direi.
> 
> Non ripeto il resto, perché non avrebbe senso.
> 
> ...



Le persone allegre sono sempre le benvenute 
Io credo siano molti i fattori, le cause e le concause.
Delle volte leggo di assurdi paragoni con la svezia o la germania che non credo reggano.

Innanzitutto bisogna valutare l'efficienza del sistema sanitario, poi la densità della popolazione ma poi anche cultura e stile di vita.
Noi siamo un popolo latino, siamo gente che abbiamo il sole dentro e viviamo a modo nostro.
Ti faccio un esempio stupido ma che rende l'idea : in germania le rsa esistono come da noi ma da loro non si fanno visite.
Da noi, in piena emergenza, giorno di pasquetta in una rsa si è andati a passare qualche ora coi nonnini di turno per non lasciarli soli ed è scattato l'inferno.
Anche l'amore tradisce in tempi di pandemia.

La pandemia poi ha scoperto vecchie magagne del sistema sanitario dovute ad anni e anni di tagli assurdi sulla sanità.
Ieri qualcuno mi ha richiamato quando ho descritto il sistema sanitario del sud da terzo mondo ma io non mi riferivo di certo ai medici e alla loro preparazione, io mi riferivo a posti letto limitati, a personale sanitario striminzito.
Chi vive al sud sa quanti ospedali sono stati iniziati e mai terminati e cosi accade che sistematicamente l'ospedale civile delle città è già saturo di posti nello nella quotidianità... immagina se dovesse scoppiare una situazione come in lombardia.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Esatto, ivi compresi interessi affettivi.



Esatto. Qualsiasi interesse. Ma la componente affettiva neanche serve


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il domicilio non si cambia, non c’è un registro ufficiale dei domicili. Si può al massimo autocertificare con l’apposito modulo. Io ho una casa di proprietà, non ci sarebbe nulla di strano fosse tutto intestato a me; il medico curante resta legato alla residenza. Insomma, il
> Domicilio crea un sacco di spazio.



Il domicilio lo si dimostra in genere con motivazioni lavorative ma poi ci sono anche i contratti.
Tutte le altre situazioni non sono dimostrabili e si possono catalogare solo come ospite, viaggio, ecc o comunque situazione temporanea.
Poi esiste anche la casistica di dimora che forse è il tuo caso ma non credo sia concesso.
Come direbbe il mitico troisi : 'emigrante???!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non potete andare dalle fidanzate purtroppo
> 
> 
> "Durante la cabina di regia con governatori e sindaci, il presidente Conte si sia lasciato scappare la parola «fidanzati», che in tv si è ben guardato dal ripetere."
> ...



Lo inserisco nel primo post visto che è una cosa che viene chiesta spesso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però anche i ristoratori sono un po' in confusione, lecito eh...perché molti di loro chiedevano di NON riaprire con le regole nuove..è davvero il settore messo più in ginocchio temo..speriamo almeno che con l'asporto qualcuno si salvi



Anche il turismo, 2 eccellenze nostrane spazzate via


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Aprile 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ti posso dire il rapporto che ho tra i miei colleghi: Noi siamo gli stessi di prima. È vero che siamo degli scemotti di nostro, però le 8 ore le passiamo a dir cavolate. Io al lavoro quando son da solo (la maggior parte del tempo) la mascherina non la tengo. Ormai la situazione è questa è inutile star qui a rimuginare come dei matti. Chiaro che se tu sei a casa da solo, lontano dai tuoi cari e lontano dalla donna che ami, non è dura.... Ma molto più che dura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il prof. Bassetti, che da due mesi fronteggia sul campo l'emergenza, ha detto oggi cose molto interessanti in tal senso. Ma dato che non è un catastrofista da salotto, come altri, passerà in secondo piano o peggio ancora si beccherà la solita shit-storm dei salottieri.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il domicilio lo si dimostra in genere con motivazioni lavorative ma poi ci sono anche i contratti.
> Tutte le altre situazioni non sono dimostrabili e si possono catalogare solo come ospite, viaggio, ecc o comunque situazione temporanea.
> Poi esiste anche la casistica di dimora che forse è il tuo caso ma non credo sia concesso.
> Come direbbe il mitico troisi : 'emigrante???!!!



Non è detto. Ho una madre avvocato e sono abbastanza ferrato sul punto: se la tua ragazza vive con te in modo stabile, é a tutti gli effetti domiciliata presso di te a meno che non preferisca avere un domicilio “legale” altrove, ad esempio dove lavora o dove ha l’avvocato. Ripeto, secondo me il domicilio è una botte di ferro.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non è detto. Ho una madre avvocato e sono abbastanza ferrato sul punto: se la tua ragazza vive con te in modo stabile, é a tutti gli effetti domiciliata presso di te a meno che non preferisca avere un domicilio “legale” altrove, ad esempio dove lavora o dove ha l’avvocato. Ripeto, secondo me il domicilio è una botte di ferro.



Non capisco perchè ci si sofferma su questo punto. 
E' sempre stato consentito il rientro presso il proprio domicilio...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non è detto. Ho una madre avvocato e sono abbastanza ferrato sul punto: se la tua ragazza vive con te in modo stabile, é a tutti gli effetti domiciliata presso di te a meno che non preferisca avere un domicilio “legale” altrove, ad esempio dove lavora o dove ha l’avvocato. Ripeto, secondo me il domicilio è una botte di ferro.



Io l'ho interpretata in modo diverso.
So per certo che ci sono stati partners (marito e moglie) che sono stati divisi dall'emergenza per mere problematiche di territorio e di spostamenti e non hanno avuto la possibilità di ricongiungersi nell'immediato.
Una legge particolare e molto elastica è stata scritta solo per i bambini di figli separati perchè, vista le delicatezza della faccenda, si doveva garantire il diritto alla bigenitorialità.

Io ora non conosco di preciso la vostra situazione sentimentale e di residenza, la logica del decreto è che bisogna continuare a mantenere le distanze ed evitare assembramenti.
Se tu, faccio un ipotesi, vivi solo e la tua fidanzata vive sola è ovvio che potete ricongiungervi come coppia presso la tua o la sua abitazione perchè la coppia è per antonomasia unita(decade il concetto di distanza) e perchè comunque non avete altri contatti familiari.
Ma questo lo avreste potuto fare anche due mesi fa compatibilmente con gli spostamenti concessi.
Ma se, contrariamente, uno dei due vive con la propria famiglia è altrettanto ovvio che si possa fare un passo o in una direzione o nell'altra e non si possa giocare a ping-pong tra due residenze e due nuclei familiari. 
Lo impongono l'emergenza sanitaria e il decreto.


Questo ultimo decreto, nello specifico, riconosce l'importanza delle visite e delle frequentazioni familiari (parenti di ogni ordine e grado), pur mantenendo distanze e usando le mascherine, ma non riconosce il diritto a vedere saltuariamente il partner.
Nel momento in cui il partner entra in casa diventa un nucleo familiare.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invece quel tipo di lockdown era l’unico possibile perché il nostro non è servito se non forse a mezzo servizio. Mi ricordo ancora: eh ma gli effetti non si vedono ancora! E tutti a ferie domani, nel week end, vedrete la prossima settimana è così via fino ad oggi. Se quel lockdown non si può fare, non si può fare manco il nostro se deve durare 6 mesi e vedrai che tireremo così almeno fino a luglio e mi sa che sarò pure disoccupato a questo punto



Wuhan ha fatto quel tipo di Lockdown, 
la Cina no.

Farlo in Italia era impossibile, farlo in Lombardia/Veneto/Piemonte/Emilia, 
sarebbe stato impossibile.
Ci sono cose che non puoi fermare, intendo proprio tecnicamente... non puoi.

Qualcuno a lavorare ci doveva per forza andare.

Conviviamo con il virus e fine, non c'è altro modo...


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io l'ho interpretata in modo diverso.
> So per certo che ci sono stati partners (marito e moglie) che sono stati divisi dall'emergenza per mere problematiche di territorio e di spostamenti e non hanno avuto la possibilità di ricongiungersi nell'immediato.
> Una legge particolare e molto elastica è stata scritta solo per i bambini di figli separati perchè, vista le delicatezza della faccenda, si doveva garantire il diritto alla bigenitorialità.
> 
> ...



Quello che io personalmente non ho chiaro è questo:
Io convivo da anni con la mia ragazza. possiamo entrambi andare a trovare i miei genitori o i suoi genitori o il nostro nipote?
Di fatto non siamo sposati quindi teoricamente i suoi genitori non sono legalmente definibili miei parenti. o sbaglio?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Quello che io personalmente non ho chiaro è questo:
> Io convivo da anni con la mia ragazza. possiamo entrambi andare a trovare i miei genitori o i suoi genitori o il nostro nipote?
> Di fatto non siamo sposati quindi teoricamente i suoi genitori non sono legalmente definibili miei parenti. o sbaglio?



Siete una coppia, il concetto di distanza tra voi è già decaduto quindi potete fare visita ai tuoi come ai parenti di lei.
Il decreto non è ''cattivo'', va per logica e per scienza. 

Se tu sei stato contagiato o non sei stato contagiato in queste settimane hai condiviso e assorbito la tua condizione col tuo partner.
Nello step successivo tu e lei , da presunti negativi, potete allargare la vostra cerchia di frequentazioni.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Wuhan ha fatto quel tipo di Lockdown,
> la Cina no.
> 
> Farlo in Italia era impossibile, farlo in Lombardia/Veneto/Piemonte/Emilia,
> ...



Secondo me in Lombardia si doveva fare quel lockdown e solo quello...
Ah io lo dico da un po’, ci si deve convivere e basta


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche il turismo, 2 eccellenze nostrane spazzate via



Si si anche il turismo..per altro in molti casi sono due settori connessi perché ovviamente nei luoghi turistici la ristorazione campa al 70% col turismo


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siete una coppia, il concetto di distanza tra voi è già decaduto quindi potete fare visita ai tuoi come ai parenti di lei.
> Il decreto non è ''cattivo'', va per logica e per scienza.
> 
> Se tu sei stato contagiato o non sei stato contagiato in queste settimane hai condiviso e assorbito la tua condizione col tuo partner.
> Nello step successivo tu e lei , da presunti negativi, potete allargare la vostra cerchia di frequentazioni.



grazie per il chiarimento, spero anche eventuali poliziotti ai posti di blocco la vedranno cosi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me in Lombardia si doveva fare quel lockdown e solo quello...
> Ah io lo dico da un po’, ci si deve convivere e basta



Se in Lombardia avessimo fatto un lockdown stile Wuhan per 70/80 giorni, potevamo dire addio all' economia italiana per l' eternità.

Brutto da dire, ma è un dato di fatto.

Vedo nel mio lavoro, i clienti esteri sarebbero stati (forse irrimediabilmente) persi.

L' ho detto dal primo istante, perchè avevo già capito l' andazzo: serviva una mossa coordinata dell' UE per stoppare questo virus, è rimasta accesa la concorrenza interna all' Europa che ha fatto si che nessuno potesse realmente chiudere tutte le aziende.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè ci si sofferma su questo punto.
> E' sempre stato consentito il rientro presso il proprio domicilio...



No, al contrario, da metà marzo è stato espressamente tolto dall’autocertificazione e proprio ieri lo stesso Conte ha detto che “ritorna questa possibilità perché sappiamo di molta gente rimasta bloccata lontano da casa”.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> grazie per il chiarimento, spero anche eventuali poliziotti ai posti di blocco la vedranno cosi.



I poliziotti ai posti di blocco cosa possono dire? Prendono il foglio e ti fanno passare.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se in Lombardia avessimo fatto un lockdown stile Wuhan per 70/80 giorni, potevamo dire addio all' economia italiana per l' eternità.
> 
> Brutto da dire, ma è un dato di fatto.
> 
> ...



Di certo non serviva consentire ai tifosi dell’Atalanta di andare ovunque e si poteva evitare di fare gli spavaldi come se nulla fosse. Sarebbe cambiata la storia..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2020)

il mio contratto di affitto scade a fine mese, non ho ancora capito se posso traslocare al mio nuovo appartamento (sempre nello steso Comune). Boh


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Di certo non serviva consentire ai tifosi dell’Atalanta di andare ovunque e si poteva evitare di fare gli spavaldi come se nulla fosse. Sarebbe cambiata la storia..



Qui dalle mie parti, in un paesino sperduto sulle montagne vicino al mio, a 50 km da Bergamo, c'è stato un morto in ogni famiglia per ogni membro di un gruppetto che è andato a vedere quella partita.

Non so se è stata la causa, o solo una coincidenza statistica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qui dalle mie parti, in un paesino sperduto sulle montagne vicino al mio, a 50 km da Bergamo, c'è stato un morto in ogni famiglia per ogni membro di un gruppetto che è andato a vedere quella partita.
> 
> Non so se è stata la causa, o solo una coincidenza statistica.



Secondo me non è stata una coincidenza, quella partita deve essere stata un bel macello.
Tra l'altro, forse ricordo male, mi pareva di aver letto che alcuni tra i primi focolai importanti spagnoli si erano manifestati a Valencia... 
Quella partita mi sa tanto che ha condizionato il contagio in due paesi.


----------



## Mou (27 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il mio contratto di affitto scade a fine mese, non ho ancora capito se posso traslocare al mio nuovo appartamento (sempre nello steso Comune). Boh



Ma sì, certo.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2020)

Mou ha scritto:


> No, al contrario, da metà marzo è stato espressamente tolto dall’autocertificazione e proprio ieri lo stesso Conte ha detto che “ritorna questa possibilità perché sappiamo di molta gente rimasta bloccata lontano da casa”.



Mea culpa, 
pensavo una cosa sbagliata


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è stata una coincidenza, quella partita deve essere stata un bel macello.
> Tra l'altro, forse ricordo male, mi pareva di aver letto che alcuni tra i primi focolai importanti spagnoli si erano manifestati a Valencia...
> Quella partita mi sa tanto che ha condizionato il contagio in due paesi.



Allora: è possibilissimo

Pero' ho alcuni dubbi: non è che ogni tifoso bergamasco è entrato in contatto con gli altri infettandoli seduta stante, c'è l' incubazione, quindi significa, che se quella partita è stato un mezzo di contagio, che c'erano comunque già una marea di "untori" fra i tifosi. 

Capitolo tifosi Valencia: Non credo fossero mischiati a quelli dell' Atalanta ( qui potrei sbagliarmi, magari hanno fatto una "festa" prima), e girando per Milano non è che abbiano incontrati chissà quali untori, visto che Milano è sostanzialmente rimasta "protetta" dal virus.

Quindi boh... poi tutto puo' essere.

Di certo è stata una follia giocare quella partita con lo stadio pieno.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qui dalle mie parti, in un paesino sperduto sulle montagne vicino al mio, a 50 km da Bergamo, c'è stato un morto in ogni famiglia per ogni membro di un gruppetto che è andato a vedere quella partita.
> 
> Non so se è stata la causa, o solo una coincidenza statistica.



Probabilmente è stato il fattore scatenante...è stata una tremenda idiozia...una delle tante


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Allora: è possibilissimo
> 
> Pero' ho alcuni dubbi: non è che ogni tifoso bergamasco è entrato in contatto con gli altri infettandoli seduta stante, c'è l' incubazione, quindi significa, che se quella partita è stato un mezzo di contagio, che c'erano comunque già una marea di "untori" fra i tifosi.
> 
> ...



Milano è rimasta protetta? Insomma..poi non credere alle cifre ufficiali. I contagiati saranno il triplo minimo. Mi ricordo i tifosi del Valencia sparsi dappertutto in duomo. Chissà quanti asintomatici c’erano in giro...dai è stata una scanna


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Milano è rimasta protetta? Insomma..poi non credere alle cifre ufficiali. I contagiati saranno il triplo minimo. Mi ricordo i tifosi del Valencia sparsi dappertutto in duomo. Chissà quanti asintomatici c’erano in giro...dai è stata una scanna



Beh, con 3 milioni abitanti Milano sostanzialmente ha scampato il pericolo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, con 3 milioni abitanti Milano sostanzialmente ha scampato il pericolo.



3 milioni se conti l’hinterland. Contagiati saranno almeno 100mila a Milano se va bene


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il mio contratto di affitto scade a fine mese, non ho ancora capito se posso traslocare al mio nuovo appartamento (sempre nello steso Comune). Boh



ma certo, figuriamoci se non puoi. e se non puoi, fallo.. sarebbe folle impedirlo.


----------

